# Swoop 200 Thread



## Boomslam (24. Mai 2016)

Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread für dieses großartige Bike erstellen damit möglichst viele ihre Erfahrungen hier teilen. Ich fahre das 8.0 in 20 Zoll und bin nach diversen Upgrades wirklich sehr zufrieden. Wobei es sich auch in der Serienausstattung angesichts des günstigen Preises super fahren lässt.
Verbaut wurde eine MST Kartusche in der Boxxer und ein MST Fox RC4 was beides noch vom vorigen Bike vorhanden war.
Letztes Wochenende habe ich testweise einen 30mm OnOff Vorbau aus einem Summum montiert und war begeistert von dem Plus an Verspieltheit.
Saubere Arbeit Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Mai 2016)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal einen neuen Thread für dieses großartige Bike erstellen damit möglichst viele ihre Erfahrungen hier teilen. Ich fahre das 8.0 in 20 Zoll und bin nach diversen Upgrades wirklich sehr zufrieden. Wobei es sich auch in der Serienausstattung angesichts des günstigen Preises super fahren lässt.
> Verbaut wurde eine MST Kartusche in der Boxxer und ein MST Fox RC4 was beides noch vom vorigen Bike vorhanden war.
> Letztes Wochenende habe ich testweise einen 20mm OnOff Vorbau aus einem Summum montiert und war begeistert von dem Plus an Verspieltheit.
> Saubere Arbeit Bodo


Danke Dir guter Ansatz. Zu den Vorbau 20mm ist bei allen Bikes an der Grenze des Fahrbaren habe mit 35mm Getestet ist ein besserer 
Kompromiss geht mit den SB3 Vorbau der auch auf 25mm Gefahren werden kann.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boomslam (25. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tip. Der OnOff Vorbau lag bei einem Kumpel in der Kiste und wurde für den Test mit einem alten 31.8 Lenker kombiniert. Mit dem SB3 kann wieder der 35mm ran.


----------



## Boomslam (27. Mai 2016)




----------



## Boomslam (27. Mai 2016)

Endlich Ersatz gefunden für die Anschlaggummis. Bestellt bei Canyon aus einem Torque DHX


----------



## Nukem49 (28. Mai 2016)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Endlich Ersatz gefunden für die Anschlaggummis. Bestellt bei Canyon aus einem Torque DHX


Kannst du mir nen Link dazu schicken? Es gruselt mich zwar etwas, ein Canyon-Teil an mein Swoop zu schrauben aber wenns nix besseres gibt....


----------



## Boomslam (29. Mai 2016)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir nen Link dazu schicken? Es gruselt mich zwar etwas, ein Canyon-Teil an mein Swoop zu schrauben aber wenns nix besseres gibt....


----------



## Boomslam (29. Mai 2016)

Gibt leider keinen Link. Die Teile sind nicht mal auf deren Explosionszeichnung nummeriert. Ich hab denen eine Mail geschickt.


----------



## Nukem49 (29. Mai 2016)

Ok! Danke für die Info!


----------



## dek (3. Juni 2016)

Beim 200er scheint auch Probleme mit dem Hinterbau zu haben


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Juni 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Beim 200er scheint auch Probleme mit dem Hinterbau zu haben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 499433 Anhang anzeigen 499434



Hi,

um hier eine Einschätzung per Ferndiagnose zu geben: der gezeigte Versatz am Hinterbau des Swoop's ist von der technischen Seite aus vollkommen unproblematisch und kann diverse Ursachen haben. Bei der Wippe oder Kettenstrebe reichen 1/10 Toleranz schon aus, um auf die Länge der Strebe gesehen solche Abweichungen zu bekommen. Die Spannung, welche sich durch Einbau im Material bildet, ist hierbei in puncto Lebensdauer unproblematisch, das Ansprechverhalten leidet de facto auch nicht darunter.

Du kannst mich gerne per PN noch einmal kontaktieren, falls Du hierzu fragen haben solltest  - dann rufe ich dich an.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (4. Juni 2016)

Wieso hat radon denn solche toleranzen??? Andere hersteller bekommen sowas doch auch passgenau hin ohne das etwas auf spannung steht. Manchmal gelingt es euch ja auch!!!! Ich finde es nicht normal.

Ich kann das ganze gerne mal der freeride zukommen lassen oder der mountainbike.
Vielleicht gebt ihr dann mal eine vernünftige stellungsnahme ab. Und tauscht falsch geschweißte -auf spannung stehende fahrrad rahmen aus wenn die leute es schon reklamieren.

Anscheines sind davon sehr sehr viele fully -Rahmen betroffen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Juni 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Wieso hat radon denn solche toleranzen??? Andere hersteller bekommen sowas doch auch passgenau hin ohne das etwas auf spannung steht. Manchmal gelingt es euch ja auch!!!! Ich finde es nicht normal.
> 
> Ich kann das ganze gerne mal der freeride zukommen lassen oder der mountainbike.
> Vielleicht gebt ihr dann mal eine vernünftige stellungsnahme ab. Und tauscht falsch geschweißte -auf spannung stehende fahrrad rahmen aus wenn die leute es schon reklamieren.
> ...



Hi,

wie ich schon im letzten Post geschrieben habe - eine Ferndiagnose ist hier problematisch, de facto müssten wir den Rahmen vor Ort haben um eine genaue Einschätzung geben zu können. Von daher bitte ich entsprechende Probleme bitte unserem Support zu melden um ggf. den Rahmen checken zu können.

Gruß, Andi

P.S.: Warum der Freeride oder der Mountainbike melden? Wir versuchen sowohl im Support als auch hier im Forum immer eine gute und schnelle Lösung zu finden - oder hast Du hier eine andere Meinung bzw. Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Rumpelchen (4. Juni 2016)

Leider ja,

Mein Rahmen war schon zur vermessung bei euch! 
Cube weisst alle schuld von sich und sagt es waere mit dem verschrauben der Verbindungen behoben! 

Ein anderer Fall jedoch aus diesem Forum hatte genau so einen Schrägstand im Hinterbau wie ich und bekam einen Austausch Rahmen weil der Rahmen falsch geschweißt war. 

Alles ersichtlich im ''swoop 210 erfahrungs thread,, 

Wie kann sowas sein???
Warum wird bei einem getauscht und bei dem anderen nicht????
Sind keine austausch rahmen mehr vorhanden? 
Anscheinend wollt ihr kunden verlieren!!!!
Ich hab schon 2 bikes gekauft fuer jedesmal ueber 3000 euro und ich haette noch eins gekauft aber so nicht.

Ich werde meinen swoop rahmen jetzt selber vermessen lassen und wenn festgestellt wird das der rahmen falsch geschweißt wurde zahlt ihr vermessungskosten abholung und anwalltskosten.

Achja. Noch etwas...
Ich warte schon seit 1 woche auf einen vermessungsbericht von euch. 
Wieso muss man euch an alles erinnern wenn man zugesichtert bekommt das ich den bericht bekomme verlasse ich mich dadrauf.
Genau das gleiche wie mit der auftragsbearbeitung in eurem hause auf einen garantiefall. Jedesmal wurde mir zugesichert das man sich bei mir meldet wenn es etwas neues gibt, leider war ich immer derjenige der hinterrufen musste.

Schon traurig das man bei einer raklamtion behandelt wird wie der letzte depp. 
Normalerweise, ist der Kunde König!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Juni 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Leider ja,
> 
> Mein Rahmen war schon zur vermessung bei euch!
> Cube weisst alle schuld von sich und sagt es waere mit dem verschrauben der Verbindungen behoben!
> ...



Hi,

sende mir doch bitte mal per PN deine Kontaktdaten und Ticketnummer, dann kann ich am Montag hoffentlich schnell etwas zu deinem Fall in Erfahrung bringen. Da ich selber keinen Einblick in das Rekla-System habe, kann ich dir aktuell leider keine weiteren Infos geben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## dek (4. Juni 2016)

...Und Post hat der Andi auch von mir im Postfach....

Die Erfahrungen mit dem Service sind bei mir mit etwas Eigeninitiative bis jetzt recht gut.


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Juni 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Beim 200er scheint auch Probleme mit dem Hinterbau zu haben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 499433 Anhang anzeigen 499434


Das am Hinterbau ist ganz normal am Federbein das ist nicht so gut aber auch bei Rahmen der 3000.-€ Klasse mehr als häufig . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo Bodo.

Danke für die schnelle Stellungnahme.
Ich gehe auch davon aus das sowas überall vorkommt. Wie bereits gesagt ist das 200 ein klasse Bike.

GrußDennis


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Juni 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo.
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Stellungnahme.
> Ich gehe auch davon aus das sowas überall vorkommt. Wie bereits gesagt ist das 200 ein klasse Bike.
> ...


Sagen wir mal so lässt sich von einen top Monteur beseitigen aber kann dann im harten Betrieb wieder auftauchen sollte aber die Lebensdauer nicht beeinflussen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (6. Juni 2016)

Schrauben kann ich.

Klar. Wenn man den Hinterbau komplett löst und gegen den Verzug wieder festschraubt ist es etwas geringer.

Beim Dämpfer könnte ich das in Fahrtrichtung linke Loch etwas nach unten austeilen. Dann stünde er gerade.
Das sollte aber ab Werk geprüft werden und nicht vom Endverbraucher.


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Juni 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Schrauben kann ich.
> 
> Klar. Wenn man den Hinterbau komplett löst und gegen den Verzug wieder festschraubt ist es etwas geringer.
> 
> ...


Habe das anders Gemeint geht um den Zusammenbau und den richt Arbeiten nach den Schweißen. Die genaue Führung des Hinterbaus 
ist zu 80% von der Kettenstrebe Gewährleistet. Die Teile werden auf Lehren zusammen Geheftet und danach Geschweißt dabei gibt es
immer Verzug der wird durch Richten vor der Wärmebehandlung so gut wie möglich beseitigt da Richtarbeiten nach der Wärmebehandlung 
sehr Mühselig sind. Da ist höchste Genauigkeit oft von den Handwerklichen können der Arbeiter abhängig. Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (6. Juni 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Habe das anders Gemeint geht um den Zusammenbau und den richt Arbeiten nach den Schweißen. Die genaue Führung des Hinterbaus
> ist zu 80% von der Kettenstrebe Gewährleistet. Die Teile werden auf Lehren zusammen Geheftet und danach Geschweißt dabei gibt es
> immer Verzug der wird durch Richten vor der Wärmebehandlung so gut wie möglich beseitigt da Richtarbeiten nach der Wärmebehandlung
> sehr Mühselig sind. Da ist höchste Genauigkeit oft von den Handwerklichen können der Arbeiter abhängig. Gruß Bodo







Da die unteren Kettenstreben sehr massiv sind ist zumindes an meinem Rahmen der Druck auf das Lager schon recht groß. Eins ist defekt und das andere auch bald.

Ja , die Nachbearbeitung ist ein entscheidender Faktor, wenn man von Maßgenauen Lehren ausgeht. Da ist man der Stückzahl geschuldet. 
Ich weiß das lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Das hat man selbst auch mal bei "German Handcraftet Bikes" ...

Man sollte übrigens auch mal hervorheben das hier sachlich UND fachlich auf Fragestellungen eingegangen wird. Danke dafür.


----------



## Maxey (6. Juni 2016)

Ujujui, 

Hier werden ja teils raue Worte getroffen. 
Ich bin seit kurzem auch Besitzer eines Swoop 200 Bikes. Komplett Custom aufgebaut. 
Das einzige was mir bis jetzt nicht so optimal aufgefallen ist, ist die Lackqualität und das Schaltauge. Das ist mir nämlich nach genau 5 Fahrten in Todtnau am
Gewinde ausgerissen. Ohne Sturz davor und ohne Steinkontakt. 

Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme mit dem Schaltauge? 

Hier mal ein Bild.


----------



## dek (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo Maxey

Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike.
Nein, abgerissen ist es nicht. Ich hatte aber auch noch keinen Sturz oder ähnliches mit dem Bike.
Bei mir ist nur der Zapfen welcher das Schaltwerk stützt abgeschliffen. Aber ohne jede Berührung.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2016)

Guten Tag Herr Probst,

Da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen DH Bike bin interessiere ich mich auch für das Swoop 200. Für mich kommt mit 1,96m und ca. 105kg ja nur das 20" in Frage. Da ich das Rad mit dem Canyon Sender und Alutec Sennes vergleiche hab ich mir als Referenzwerte die Stack und Reach werte abgeschaut und auch versucht nach zu rechnen. Dabei komme ich beim Swoop in 20" aber immer auf 479mm Reach und nicht 469mm wie auf der HP angegeben. Vielleicht habe ich ja einenDenkfehler. Ich rechen wie folgt:

Radstand - (cos Lenkwinkel x (Steuerrohr + Gabeleinbaulänge)) - (sin Lenkwinkel x Gabeloffser) - Kettenstreben = 1262 -(cos 63,5 x (115+584)) - (sin 63,5 x 42) - 433 = 479mm

Bei meiner Körpergröße würde mir das entgegen kommen. Können Sie mir dazu bitte Rückmeldung geben. Vielen Dank.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Andreas Kaiser

P.S.:
Die Werte für Gabeleinbaulänge und Offset habe ich vom Alutech Sennes DH Datenblatt als Referenz genommen, um gleiche Werte für den Reach Vergleich zu haben.

[email protected], Gestern um 11:14 UhrBearbeitenMelden
Zitieren


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Juni 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Guten Tag Herr Probst,
> 
> Da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen DH Bike bin interessiere ich mich auch für das Swoop 200. Für mich kommt mit 1,96m und ca. 105kg ja nur das 20" in Frage. Da ich das Rad mit dem Canyon Sender und Alutec Sennes vergleiche hab ich mir als Referenzwerte die Stack und Reach werte abgeschaut und auch versucht nach zu rechnen. Dabei komme ich beim Swoop in 20" aber immer auf 479mm Reach und nicht 469mm wie auf der HP angegeben. Vielleicht habe ich ja einenDenkfehler. Ich rechen wie folgt:
> 
> ...


Die Reach werte sind aus der 3 D sollten also stimmen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Juli 2016)

*WICHTIGE INFORMATION SWOOP 200 8.0*

hiermit informieren wir euch über ein technisches Problem an unserem *Radon Swoop 200, Modell 8.0.*

Für die verbaute Gabel-Bremssattel-Kombination ist es notwendig, einen zusätzlichen Spacer-Kit zu verbauen. Starke Bremsverzögerungen ohne dieses Spacer-Kit können dazu führen, dass die Vorderradbremse blockiert oder total versagt. 
Dies kann zu einem Unfall, schweren Verletzungen oder zum Tode führen. Ihr könnt diesen Spacer-Kit bei einem unserer Radon-Service-Partner oder im Radladen eures Vertrauen montieren lassen. Es handelt sich lediglich um eine fünf minütige Montage bzw. Einstellungsarbeit.
Der Service Partner kann diese über Radon abrechnen und es entstehen für euch keine Arbeitskosten. 

Daher müssen wir euch bitte, das *Swoop 200 8.0* bis auf weiteres nicht zu nutzen. Wir werden euch das benötigte Spacer-Kit in den kommenden Tagen postalisch zusenden.

Wir möchten uns bei euch für diese Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und danken für euer Verständnis.

Euer Radon-Bikes Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (19. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Info.
Hab jetzt schon den 2 Satz Beläge drin und bisher keinerlei Probleme gehabt. 

Toller Service. Danke.


----------



## dek (19. Juli 2016)

Den Spacer Kit kann man doch auch sicher selber anbringen, oder?


----------



## Maxey (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo Jungs,

nochmal eine Frage  
Hat von euch jemand probleme mit dem Steursatz? Meiner läuft nämlich nach knapp drei Monaten schon richtig rau und zum Teil auch schwergängig. Kann man da eventuell etwas mit Acros machen? 

Grüße


----------



## dek (20. Juli 2016)

Hatte ich auch. Lager geöffnet, gereinigt und neu gefettet. Jetzt ist es etwas besser.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Juli 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Den Spacer Kit kann man doch auch sicher selber anbringen, oder?



Hi,

eine Montage in Eigenregie stellt prinzipiell kein Problem dar - allerdings können/dürfen wir hierfür keinerlei Haftung übernehmen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## dek (20. Juli 2016)

Das kann ich verstehen. Meine Erfahrung mit so manchem Händler/ Mechaniker lässt mich zu dem Schluss kommen das ich solche Dinge lieber selber mache.

Was nützt mir die Haftung wenn ich sie nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen kann.


Btw. Mein Hinterbau funktioniert nach einiger Bearbeitung nun einwandfrei.
Ich möchte dich doch bitten mir einen Satz Lager von der Verbindung Umlenkhebel zu Sitzstrebe zukommen zu lassen. (Gemäß unserem Telefonat von vor ca 3 Wochen)

Liebe Grüße Dennis


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Juli 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Das kann ich verstehen. Meine Erfahrung mit so manchem Händler/ Mechaniker lässt mich zu dem Schluss kommen das ich solche Dinge lieber selber mache.
> 
> Was nützt mir die Haftung wenn ich sie nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen kann.
> 
> ...



Hi,

schreibe mir doch bitte mal per PN (am besten in der vorhandenen Unterhaltung) ein paar Infos bzgl. dem Telefonat. Ich weiß von der Abwicklung nichts und wäre gerne auf dem neusten Stand 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 348981 (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo @Radon-Bikes 

bekommt man das Spacer Kit als Swoop 200 8.0 Besitzer automatisch an die hinterlegte Rechnungsadresse zugesendet oder muss ich noch irgendwas unternehmen?
Wird mir aus Eurem Post ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz klar...Danke für die Hilfe!
Gruß


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Juli 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Guten Tag Herr Probst,
> 
> Da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen DH Bike bin interessiere ich mich auch für das Swoop 200. Für mich kommt mit 1,96m und ca. 105kg ja nur das 20" in Frage. Da ich das Rad mit dem Canyon Sender und Alutec Sennes vergleiche hab ich mir als Referenzwerte die Stack und Reach werte abgeschaut und auch versucht nach zu rechnen. Dabei komme ich beim Swoop in 20" aber immer auf 479mm Reach und nicht 469mm wie auf der HP angegeben. Vielleicht habe ich ja einenDenkfehler. Ich rechen wie folgt:
> 
> ...


Hallo Andreas die 469mm sind aus der 3D also schon richtig aber auch nicht immer ganz richtig, da in der Praxis zum Bespiel die Gabel
mit einen höheren Einbaumaß eingebaut wird verschieben sich alle Daten zum Beispiel Lenkw. 63,5° Praxis 62,6-63,5° daher diese 
Verschiebungen. Aber das Bike passt bei deiner Gr. auf jedem Fall. Unser Team Fahrer fahren Fischi Nick und Benny Gr. M Faustin Gr. L
bei 195 cm Körpergr. sollte also gehen bei 105kg die Gabelfeder H. und hinten 475-500 fahren.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RADGEBER_xy (21. Juli 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> *WICHTIGE INFORMATION SWOOP 200 8.0*
> 
> hiermit informieren wir euch über ein technisches Problem an unserem *Radon Swoop 200, Modell 8.0.*
> 
> ...


Wie gelangen Megastore Kunden die hier nicht mitlesen an diese Info? In der Regel habt ihr ja keine Kontaktdaten bei Direktkauf oder?


----------



## Deleted 348981 (21. Juli 2016)

@RADGEBER_xy  genau die gleiche Problematik habe ich auch...
Und im Megastore erreicht man ja telefonisch chronisch niemanden.


----------



## dek (21. Juli 2016)

+1


----------



## Deleted 348981 (22. Juli 2016)

@Radon-Bikes 
??????


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juli 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Hallo @Radon-Bikes
> 
> bekommt man das Spacer Kit als Swoop 200 8.0 Besitzer automatisch an die hinterlegte Rechnungsadresse zugesendet oder muss ich noch irgendwas unternehmen?
> Wird mir aus Eurem Post ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz klar...Danke für die Hilfe!
> Gruß



Hi,

das Spacer Kit wird an deine Rechnungsadresse verschickt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Juli 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Guten Tag Herr Probst,
> 
> Da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen DH Bike bin interessiere ich mich auch für das Swoop 200. Für mich kommt mit 1,96m und ca. 105kg ja nur das 20" in Frage. Da ich das Rad mit dem Canyon Sender und Alutec Sennes vergleiche hab ich mir als Referenzwerte die Stack und Reach werte abgeschaut und auch versucht nach zu rechnen. Dabei komme ich beim Swoop in 20" aber immer auf 479mm Reach und nicht 469mm wie auf der HP angegeben. Vielleicht habe ich ja einenDenkfehler. Ich rechen wie folgt:
> 
> ...


Hallo Andreas der Reach ist aus der 3D ist exakt aber auch nicht. Größte Verschiebung kommt von der Gabeleinbaulänge wir nehmen 
Wert der Gabelhersteller die Gabel wird aber meist mit einen Längeren Maß gefahren was einen flacheren Lenkwinkel ergibt und damit
eine längere Reach. Aber so müsste es gut passen in unseren Team fahren Benny (182cm) und Nick (184cm) Gr. M und Faustin (195cm)
Gr. L. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boomslam (22. Juli 2016)

Maxey schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> nochmal eine Frage
> Hat von euch jemand probleme mit dem Steursatz? Meiner läuft nämlich nach knapp drei Monaten schon richtig rau und zum Teil auch schwergängig. Kann man da eventuell etwas mit Acros machen?
> ...


Hatte auch das Problem. Habe zuerst Lagerschalen mit Lager erneuert, da passte dann aber die obere Abdeckung von Acros nicht mehr. Dann eine Hope Abdeckung montiert was dann zunächst funktionierte. Vor 2 Wochen wieder laute Geräusche, worauf ich einen kompletten Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz montiert habe. Jetzt ist zumindest im Moment Ruhe. Aber irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen. Die Lager vom Original Acros ließen sich auch nicht aus den Lagerschalen entfernen ohne das sie kaputt gingen.


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (23. Juli 2016)

Erstaunlich wie @Radon-Bikes eine solche Anfrage ignoriert. Erstmal finde ich es ja gut das ihr die Info hier weitergebt. Es lesen allerdings sehr viele Käufer und Umständen hier nicht mit und wenigstens eine Info auf der Megastore Seite, statt einem der Werbebanner, sollte es geben. Das ist ja nuneinmal ein lebensgefährlicher Mangel....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juli 2016)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie @Radon-Bikes eine solche Anfrage ignoriert. Erstmal finde ich es ja gut das ihr die Info hier weitergebt. Es lesen allerdings sehr viele Käufer und Umständen hier nicht mit und wenigstens eine Info auf der Megastore Seite, statt einem der Werbebanner, sollte es geben. Das ist ja nuneinmal ein lebensgefährlicher Mangel....



Hi,

auch diejenigen, die ihr Swoop 200 8.0 im Megastore gekauft haben, werden selbstverständlich kontaktiert.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## deathday (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo an alle und an @Radon-Bikes ,

ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Swoop 200 8.0 online bestellt, war dann aber im Urlaub und habe es heute zum ersten mal benutzt.
So finde ich das Bike super, ABER:

Bei mir funktioniert die Schaltung nicht wie sie soll, runter schalten geht ganz normal, hoch aber nicht, da verklemmt sich das Schaltwerk am Rahmen...erst bei noch 2 Ritzel höher löst es sich dann und springt rauf!
Mein Swoop: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
Verkaufsbild: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ab den 3 kleinsten Ritzel liegt das Schaltwerk am Rahmen, wie man sieht hat es doch auch schon den Lack runter gekratzt....
Was soll ich da jetzt machen???


Das mit diesem Spacer-Kit, wird mir das auch zugesendet obwohl ich online bestellt habe?

Viele Grüße, Oliver


----------



## Boomslam (23. Juli 2016)

Du musst an der einzelnen Einstellschraube am Schaltwerk den Weg begrenzen bis es genügend Abstand zur Kettenstrebe hat.
Hat bei mir auch bei der ersten Probefahrt geknallt.


----------



## deathday (25. Juli 2016)

hat geholfen, danke )


----------



## Maxey (26. Juli 2016)

Also, 

Nochmal zu der Knacks Problematik. Ich habe das jetzt erst mal bisschen ignoriert und heute ging es mir so auf den Keks, dass ich den Steuersatz mal auf gemacht habe. Die Lager laufen schon Rauh. Obere Lager hab ich auf gemacht neues fett rein, unten ebenso. Alles montiert und das knacksen ist nicht weg! Alles andere hab ich schon gecheckt kann nichts feststellen. 

Meine Vermutung ist nun, der Steuersatz wurde "trocken" verbaut und knackst deswegen so hart. 

Könnte man da eventuell die Garantie von Acros alarmieren? Kann ja nicht sein... Ein Steuersatz der nach 3 Monaten schon in die Knie geht. 

Werde jetzt noch die letzten zwei Wochen hier in Porte mit dem knacksen rumfahren oder ich schlag den Steuersatz mal aus. Mal schauen.


----------



## laimer83 (26. Juli 2016)

War bei mir leider auch so.

Knacksen/Knarzen bereits nach der zweiten Abfahrt. Oben läuft das Lager rau und Fett wurde beim Einbau der Gabel eher spärlich (bis gar nicht) verwendet. Mal schauen wie lange der Steuersatz keine Probleme macht.


----------



## dek (27. Juli 2016)

Wann können wir denn mit dem Spacer Kit rechnen?


----------



## Boomslam (27. Juli 2016)

Check gar nicht wofür das gut sein soll. Wenn die U-Scheiben unter dem Sattel sind ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Juli 2016)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Check gar nicht wofür das gut sein soll. Wenn die U-Scheiben unter dem Sattel sind ist doch alles in Ordnung.



Hi,

schicke uns doch mal ein Foto per PN 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## dek (28. Juli 2016)

Was für U Scheiben? Details bitte.
Auch über den Spacer Kit.


----------



## Boomslam (28. Juli 2016)




----------



## dek (28. Juli 2016)

Ok. Danke.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Juli 2016)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 514928



Hi,

auf dem Foto ist die Dicke der Scheibe schwer zu erkennen. Daher bitte nach Erhalt die neuen Unterlegscheiben verwenden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. Juli 2016)

@Radon-Bikes aus Eurem letzten Post schließe ich, dass die Scheiben mittlerweile von Euch versendet wurden?!


----------



## Maxey (29. Juli 2016)

Hey,

Neues gibt Neues. Nach zwei Tagen fahren hier in Porte knackst der Steuersatz wieder fröhlich vor sich hin :/ 

Rahmelager machen sich auch so langsam bemerkbar...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Juli 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes aus Eurem letzten Post schließe ich, dass die Scheiben mittlerweile von Euch versendet wurden?!



Hi,

den einzelnen Status der Sendungen kann ich nicht abrufen, allerdings sollten die Unterlegscheiben schon unterwegs sein.



Maxey schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Neues gibt Neues. Nach zwei Tagen fahren hier in Porte knackst der Steuersatz wieder fröhlich vor sich hin :/
> 
> Rahmelager machen sich auch so langsam bemerkbar...



Bitte nach deinem Urlaub mal per PN an uns wenden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## dek (29. Juli 2016)

Habe heute nochmal die Warnung per Post bekommen.
Leider ohne Spacer aber mit bitte um Kontaktaufnahme.
Ansicht gut, aber die Werkstatt ist immer so schwierig zu erreichen....

Ich gehe also davon aus das die Teile noch nicht versendet wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laimer83 (29. Juli 2016)

Servus, meine Unterlagscheiben kamen heute mit der Post an. Zuvor waren Scheiben in der Stärke 1,0mm verbaut, die neuen haben 1,8mm. Somit ist das Risiko, dass die Scheibe am Bremssattel streifen kann, geringer/nicht mehr vorhanden Mich wundert jetzt nur, wo der Hund begraben ist, beim Casting der Boxxer oder bei der MT5.


----------



## dek (29. Juli 2016)

Bei mir waren überhaupt keine Scheiben verbaut.
Der Abstand ist zwar gering aber nach bisher 1.5 Bremsbelägen noch keine Probleme.
Frag mich auch wo da die starken Toleranzen sind.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (30. Juli 2016)

Same here.
Warnung per Post.
Keine Scheiben dabei.

Werkstatt chronisch unerreichbar.
Fahre sicher nicht auf gut Glück nach Bonn nur um mir vor Ort sagen zu lassen dass die Scheiben doch noch nicht da sind...

@Radon-Bikes mein Steuersatz fängt im übrigen auch penetrant an zu knarzen und knacken...


----------



## dek (31. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist das untere Lager in meinem 8.0 auch zerbröselt. 
Leider auch in der unteren Lager Schale festgefressen...
Ohne jemanden was vorzuwerfen, langsam bereue ich, nicht woanders etwas mehr Geld ausgegeben zu haben...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (1. August 2016)

Hier stand Quatsch...


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. August 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @DEK  Weiß ganz genau was du meinst!
> Geht mir ähnlich...das Rad ist an sich top, aber völlig unausgereift.
> 
> Die Lackqualität ist mindestens ärgerlich.
> ...


Ich glaub hier mal was Erklären zu müssen. Rad ist völlig unausgereift ?!
Lackqualität ist genau so schlecht wie bei 90% aller Bikes richtig.
Wie verwenden halt ein billig Steuersatz M. in Germany sorry !!!!
Also ich mach das hier ohne Entlohnung aus Freude an der Sache aber hier sind einige Unterwegs da hat man keine Lust mehr !!
Ich habe nichts gegen Kritik aber hier ist einiges einfach nur unteri. dann gebt doch 3000.-€ für den Rahmen aus dann habt ihr 
ein tolles Bike ( Ha Ha )  aber last uns in Ruhe.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (1. August 2016)

Hallo @BODOPROBST
danke für dein schnelles Feedback.

Zunächst mächte ich klarstellen dass ich auch noch ein anderes Radon besitze. Mit dem Slide bin ich höööchst zufrieden.
Zudem habe ich auch mehreren Bikern aus dem Freundeskreis zu Radon geraten, alle sind ebenso zufrieden und bereuen Ihre Entscheidung kein Stück.


Aber mein Swoop bereitet mir schlichtweg großen Ärger.


Wie bereits schon mehrfach erwähnt ist die Lackqualität nicht optimal.. Zumindest DEUTLICH schlechter als beim Slide.
Kleinster Kontakt hinterlässt Durchschläge bis aufs Alu. Ich spreche hier nicht von Stürzen, Lifthaken oder ähnlichen "Downhillspezifischen Extrabelastungen" sondern von beispielsweise hochgewirbleten Kieseln. Auch die Züge haben nach der ersten kurzen Ausfahrt bereits tiefe Riefen am Steuerrohr hinterlassen. Ob "90% aller anderen Marken" das ebenfalls haben, kann ich nicht bestätigen, da ich es nicht weiß. Mein Slide hat das Problem defintiv nicht.

Zum Steuersatz: Hier haben anscheinend mehrere Leute das gleiche Problem. Da muss doch dann irgendwas nicht korrekt sein, oder nicht?
Eine Einschätzung zur Lagerproblematik deinerseits wäre wirklich interessant, sofern diese für dich per "Ferndiagnose" möglich ist.
Vielleicht siehst du ja noch eine andere Möglichkeit um die Schalen zu entfernen? Oder hast einen anderen wertvollen Tipp?
Dass der Steuersatz an sich hochwertig ist, steht ja außer Frage.


Abermals: Ich habe mich für das Swoop entschieden, weil ich bisher überzeugter Radon-Kunde war. Das möchte ich auch gerne weiter bleiben. Finanziell könnte es auch ein Rad aus der "Rahmen für 3000 Euro"-Schiene sein, das möchte ich aber schlichtweg nicht, eben weil ich Eure Marke mag und auch dahinter stehe: Radon fand und finde ich nach wie vor super. Nur dient das Forum meiner Meinung nach auch dazu, seinem Unmut mal Luft zu machen.
Das Swoop an sich gefällt mir ausgezeichnet. Nur trüben die Probleme einfach den Gesamteindruck.


Solltest du dich von meinem Beitrag angegriffen fühlen, möchte ich mich dafür in aller Form entschuldigen, das war sicherlich nicht meine Absicht. Wir (und da spreche ich sicher auch für anderen Radon-Fahrer) wissen deinen und Andis Input stets sehr zu schätzen.


----------



## Boomslam (1. August 2016)

Frage wäre ob du ein Carbon Slide hast. Das ist eine ganz andere Oberfläche. Ich bin der Ansicht das der Swoop Lack genauso ist wie bei anderen auch, nicht besonders haltbar. Aber wiegen soll die Kiste ja auch nix und kosten solls auch nicht viel. Bei den fehlenden oder falschen U-Scheiben hätte ich hier kein Fass aufgemacht sondern einfach die Scheiben jedem zugeschickt. Das man bei der Boxxer die Spacer braucht ist ja nix neues und wenn da welche komplett gefehlt hätten würden da heftige Geräusche durch sägende Bremsscheiben auftreten.
Aber manche bekommen da Albträume wenn man vom Tod durch fehlende Spacer schreibt.
Das Steuersatzproblem scheint wirklich verbreitet zu sein und wenn Acros da Mist gebaut hat sollte es ja deren Problem sein.
Ich habe auf eigene Kosten den Steuersatz gegen Cane Creek getauscht und hoffe das es damit erledigt ist. Wollte nur schnell weiterfahren und nicht auf Garantieleistungen warten.
Denkbar wäre aber auch das beim Fräsen was schiefgelaufen ist...ich hoffe nicht.
Bleibt mal geschmeidig und freut euch das ihr mit dem Entwickler eures Bikes fachsimpeln könnt


----------



## Deleted 348981 (1. August 2016)

Hey @Boomslam , nope, mein slide ist aus Alu.
Die Oberflächentheorie würde ich daher ausschließen.



Mit deinem letzten Satz hast du allerdings uneingeschränkt recht, daher auch meine Entschuldigung im letzten Beitrag.


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. August 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Hey @Boomslam , nope, mein slide ist aus Alu.
> Die Oberflächentheorie würde ich daher ausschließen.
> 
> 
> ...


Entschuldige wenn ich etwas genervt bin. Schau wenn du du hier ein Fass aufmachst deswegen hilft das deinen Ego aber der richtig
Weg ist das zu Reklamieren also sende Fotos von den Schäden an die Rekla und mach mit ihnen einen Termin im nächsten Winter
wo du ihnen die möglichkeit gibst es zu Verbessern. Ohne das geht da nicht viel und wenn Andi und ich das Problem absprechen 
bekommen wir von den Sachbearbeitern nur gesagt wo sind denn die Kunden wir haben so gut wie keine Anf.. Zu den Steuerlager
wir haben mit Acros schon Gespräche geführt und sehen das auch als nicht ok. Aber auch da,der Erwin von Acros teilt wir mit das
es fast keine Rekla von Radon Kunden bekannt seien. Aber sie sind Bemüht alle Zufrieden zu stellen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. August 2016)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Frage wäre ob du ein Carbon Slide hast. Das ist eine ganz andere Oberfläche. Ich bin der Ansicht das der Swoop Lack genauso ist wie bei anderen auch, nicht besonders haltbar. Aber wiegen soll die Kiste ja auch nix und kosten solls auch nicht viel. Bei den fehlenden oder falschen U-Scheiben hätte ich hier kein Fass aufgemacht sondern einfach die Scheiben jedem zugeschickt. Das man bei der Boxxer die Spacer braucht ist ja nix neues und wenn da welche komplett gefehlt hätten würden da heftige Geräusche durch sägende Bremsscheiben auftreten.
> Aber manche bekommen da Albträume wenn man vom Tod durch fehlende Spacer schreibt.
> Das Steuersatzproblem scheint wirklich verbreitet zu sein und wenn Acros da Mist gebaut hat sollte es ja deren Problem sein.
> Ich habe auf eigene Kosten den Steuersatz gegen Cane Creek getauscht und hoffe das es damit erledigt ist. Wollte nur schnell weiterfahren und nicht auf Garantieleistungen warten.
> ...


Du kannst den alten Steuersatz einfach mal einsenden .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 348981 (1. August 2016)

Hallo @BODOPROBST , kann deine Rekation gut verstehen.
Alles gut.
Daher auch meine Entschuldigung.

Werde abermals Kontakt zum Store aufnehmen.


----------



## dek (1. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier mal was Erklären zu müssen. Rad ist völlig unausgereift ?!
> Lackqualität ist genau so schlecht wie bei 90% aller Bikes richtig.
> Wie verwenden halt ein billig Steuersatz M. in Germany sorry !!!!
> Also ich mach das hier ohne Entlohnung aus Freude an der Sache aber hier sind einige Unterwegs da hat man keine Lust mehr !!
> ...




Ich liege denke ich richtig wenn ich mich hier nicht direkt angesprochen fühle.

Mit dem Steuersatz, ist einzeln gesehen wirklich kein Drama.
Hab einfach die komplette Lager Schale raus gedrückt das Lager zerlegt die Laufflächen Plan geschliffen etwas poliert und mit reichlich Military wieder zusammen gebaut.
Läuft ok und fliegt dann halt in der Winterpause (Welche?) raus. Bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse muss man halt Abstriche machen. Auch wenn es so von euch bestimmt nicht gedacht war.
Die meisten Mängel entstehen eher durch schlechte Montage als durch schlechtes Material.

Bei mir summiert sich nur ne ganze menge.
Ich weiß nicht ob bei allen von euch die Vorgeschichte meines Bikes bekannt ist aber wenn Ihr euch mal die Postings von mir in diesem Thema zusammen legt kommt da schon einiges zusammen.

Oder einfach mal den PM Verlauf von Andi und mir lesen, wenn nicht bereits geschehen.

Ich Denke ich verhalte mich hier sehr kooperativ.


Wie bereits erwähnt betreibe ich das Hobby auch schon seid den 80ern und hab schon so manches Bike etc. Mein eigen nennen dürfen.

Ich verstehe mich hier in einem öffentlichen Forum eher als konstruktiver Kritiker...


----------



## Kohlenjoe (2. August 2016)

Hallo,
Ich hab ein 2015er swoop mit boxxer und mt5. Bei mir sind keine Unterlegscheiben verbaut. Bei mir schleift nichts und die Beläge greifen da wo sie sollen.

Muss ich mir trotzdem Gedanken machen? Oder gibt es einen Grund warum pm Aufnahme und Sattel nicht direkt aufliegen dürfen?
Danke!


----------



## dek (2. August 2016)

Bei mir schleift auch nix. Es scheint aber Fertigungs Toleranzen zu geben.


----------



## Boomslam (2. August 2016)

Kohlenjoe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab ein 2015er swoop mit boxxer und mt5. Bei mir sind keine Unterlegscheiben verbaut. Bei mir schleift nichts und die Beläge greifen da wo sie sollen.
> 
> Muss ich mir trotzdem Gedanken machen? Oder gibt es einen Grund warum pm Aufnahme und Sattel nicht direkt aufliegen dürfen?
> Danke!


Bei der 26 Zoll Boxxer hatte ich das Problem auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (5. August 2016)

Ich hab ein paar kleine Fragen bzgl. Swoop 200 9.0

Ist der verbaute DHX2 vierfach verstellbar?
Kann man die Fox 40 LSC intern über Shims bzgl. HSR und HSC verändern?
bei 196cm größe (mir passt das Swoop 170 in 22" super), haut das beim 20" Swoop 200 für mich hin?
Danke & Grüße

MAster


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. August 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar kleine Fragen bzgl. Swoop 200 9.0
> 
> Ist der verbaute DHX2 vierfach verstellbar?
> Kann man die Fox 40 LSC intern über Shims bzgl. HSR und HSC verändern?
> ...


Das 9.0 hat ein Performace Fahrwerk nur das Team hat Factory . Ist Dämpfer ohne High und Low und Gabel Stahlfeder und nur LSC.
Das 20" geht für 196cm Ob


----------



## deathday (8. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen mit welchen Drehmomenten die ganzen Lager im Rahmen angezogen werden, irgend eine Explosionszeichnung wo das dran steht oder sowas?!
...und wo kann man dann eigentlich die Lager nachkaufen??

Grüße, Oliver


----------



## enno112 (8. August 2016)

Hier die Drehmomente der Rahmenlager:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/

Nachkaufen dann z.B. hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/suche?q=rahmenlager
oder wenn du die Lagergrößen hast in jedem guten Lagershop (Online z.B. ekugellager.de oder vor Ort)!


----------



## dek (12. August 2016)

Moin,

weiß jemand die Maße der hinteren Scheibenbremsaufnahme? PM 180 oder PM 200?

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. August 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> weiß jemand die Maße der hinteren Scheibenbremsaufnahme? PM 180 oder PM 200?
> 
> ...


PM180 bitte Beachten bei 200mm sind Bremsscheiben 200mm oder 203mm.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (13. August 2016)

Perfekt danke. Dann passt die Bremse an meinen neuen Rahmen auch.

Danke für den tollen Support hier.
Machts gut.


----------



## MAster (19. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das 9.0 hat ein Performace Fahrwerk nur das Team hat Factory . Ist Dämpfer ohne High und Low und Gabel Stahlfeder und nur LSC.
> Das 20" geht für 196cm Ob


Danke für die Antwort 

Und kann man die intern unshimmen?
Ich möchte das Bike hauptsächlich im Park bewegen, passt das von der Geo?
Ich hab das Swoop 170 schon, aber ich hät gern wieder was großes 
Wie sieht das mit der Front aus, ist die recht niedrig? 

Grüße


----------



## MAster (22. August 2016)

@BODOPROBST
Vlt. hast du ja mal ein bisschen Zeit zu meinen Frage was zu schreiben  ?

Sind Fox Performance intern umshimbar?

Hab jetzt schon mal ein bisschen hier gelesen und habe mal verstanden, dass man um eine parklastigere Version hinzubekommen, folgendes getan werde müsste:

kürzerer Vorbau (welchen kannst du empfehlen ?)
höherer Lenker (Race Face Atlas 35mm Rise ?)
Gabel runterschieben, damit der Lenkwinkel ein bisschen steiler wird (ist dann aber wieder schlecht für den Stack  )
weitere Ideen?

Und zu guter letzt, kannst du schon was zu den Ausstattungen 2017 bzw. wann diese verfügbar sein werden?

Grüße

MAster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (22. August 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Vlt. hast du ja mal ein bisschen Zeit zu meinen Frage was zu schreiben  ?
> 
> Sind Fox Performance intern umshimbar?
> ...


Meine Tests hatte ich mit den SB3 Flowy DH gemacht auf 20mm und 35mm wobei 20mm nur sehr bedingt zu Empfehlen sind ( nervös ).
Bei diesen Vorbau kommt der Lenker deutlich höher hat bei unseren Tests mit RF Atlas 20 jeden gereicht. Fox Perf. ist umshimbar ja.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MAster (24. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Meine Tests hatte ich mit den SB3 Flowy DH gemacht auf 20mm und 35mm wobei 20mm nur sehr bedingt zu Empfehlen sind ( nervös ).
> Bei diesen Vorbau kommt der Lenker deutlich höher hat bei unseren Tests mit RF Atlas 20 jeden gereicht. Fox Perf. ist umshimbar ja.
> Gruß Bodo


Ok Danke,
wie kann man man beim Fox DHX2 Performance Elite (Swoop 9.0) was an den Highspeed Einstellungen ändern?
Edit: Sehe ich das richtige, dass ich das Kit brauche:
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...MEIN/Service-Set--Eyelet-Assy--2015-DHX2.html

Ich hab etwas die Befürchtungen, da ja ein Stahlfahrwerk, das mir die HSC zu schwach sein wird.
Welche Federhärte ist bei Größe L verbaut? 450er?

Finde ich schade, das Fox die Einstellung rausgenommen hat, wo sie doch beim X2 Performance Elite erhalten blieb ,
scheint so als hätte man bei DHX2 da ne Schraube entfernt...
Ist der Rahmen grundsätzlich für Luftdämpfer geeignet?

Grüße

MAster


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. August 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Ok Danke,
> wie kann man man beim Fox DHX2 Performance Elite (Swoop 9.0) was an den Highspeed Einstellungen ändern?
> Edit: Sehe ich das richtige, dass ich das Kit brauche:
> http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...MEIN/Service-Set--Eyelet-Assy--2015-DHX2.html
> ...


Feder ist 400er bast bis 80kg netto , C. Highsoeed währe wünschenswert aber nicht zwingend nötig passt eigentlich ganz gut, Luftdämpfer
ist ok. Mit den Set Up kommen die meisten gut Zurecht wenn dir die C. zu wenig ist von CF auf CXF ändern.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MAster (26. August 2016)

Ich hab jetzt nen HSC/LSC Einsteller hier günstig im Forum bekommen, viele rüsten ja gerade den Lever für Ihren X2 nach 
Bin gerade am checken, ob der nicht auch auf der LSR/HSR Seite passt, hab dann halt zwei blaue drin 

@BODOPROBST:
Bevor ich auf bestellen klicke, nochmal die Größen Frage, bei  ca.196cm (lange Beine, normaler O-Körper) muss ich L nehmen?
Ich möchte eigentlich ein verspieltes Rad, mein Swoop 170 XL ist ein tolles Touren SuperEnduro, aber auch nicht das aller wendigste,
bzw. braucht ordentlich Arm-Power. Welche Größe fahren Sie?


----------



## der Digge (27. August 2016)

Müssen ist an der stelle so ein hartes Wort, bin selbst 1.98m und ebenfalls lange Beine, fahrbar ist das 18er auch noch. Bin im Urlaub ne Woche nen Specialized Demo mit 440er Reach (18er hat ja 444mm) und 50er Vorbau gefahren, hat gut funktioniert, war mir aber einfach etwas zu gedrungen. Habe jetzt das 20er (469mm) bestellt und werde es mit nen 30er Vorbau versuchen, sollte dann theoretisch im Wohlfühlbereich liegen. Wendiger und verspielter ist aber natürlich immer ein kürzerer Rahmen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. August 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nen HSC/LSC Einsteller hier günstig im Forum bekommen, viele rüsten ja gerade den Lever für Ihren X2 nach
> Bin gerade am checken, ob der nicht auch auf der LSR/HSR Seite passt, hab dann halt zwei blaue drin
> 
> @BODOPROBST:
> ...


Würde dir auch den 20" Empfehlen mit kurzen Vorb. Aufbauen. Für Re. halte ich Hi-Lo für Verzichtbar bei Co. wichtig.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (2. September 2016)

der Digge schrieb:


> Müssen ist an der stelle so ein hartes Wort, bin selbst 1.98m und ebenfalls lange Beine, fahrbar ist das 18er auch noch. Bin im Urlaub ne Woche nen Specialized Demo mit 440er Reach (18er hat ja 444mm) und 50er Vorbau gefahren, hat gut funktioniert, war mir aber einfach etwas zu gedrungen. Habe jetzt das 20er (469mm) bestellt und werde es mit nen 30er Vorbau versuchen, sollte dann theoretisch im Wohlfühlbereich liegen. Wendiger und verspielter ist aber natürlich immer ein kürzerer Rahmen.


Hast du deins schon bekommen?
Welches Gewicht und federhärte hast du?
Bin noch am abwarten, ob sich preislich noch was tut


----------



## TobiBerlin (3. September 2016)

Hallo und guten Tag @BODOPROBST
ich wollte mir eigentlich das Swoop 200 9.0 bestellen...allerdings lassen mich die vielen Beiträge hier mehr als nur aufhorchen. Egal ob das Bike günstig ist oder nicht, der Original Preis von knapp 3600 ist viel Geld. Nach Bgb ist die Beschreibung bindender  Bestandteil des Angebots. Meine konkreten Fragen sind folgende :
1. Sind die Probleme mit dem Hinterbau Versatz gelöst? Kann ich mir sicher sein einen tadellosen Rahmen zu bekommen?
2. Bestehen die doch sehr Argen Probleme mit dem Steuersatz auch beim 9.0? Bzw wurden die Mängel verbessert?
3. Mir gefällt das Swoop aber ich habe Angst mir auch aufgrund des Sales einen Ladenhüter ins Haus zu holen der mir den letzten Nerv raubt und mich zu Rechtsmitteln zwingt die nicht sein müssen, wenn die Vertragspflichten erfüllt werden. Können sie diesen Ängsten entgegen wirken?

Also sichtbarer Versatz in Hinterbau geht gar nicht...Ich bin ein sehr versierter Fahrer von Dirt bis DH und besitze einige teure Bikes und hatte in der Vergangenheit schon Dutzende Räder... Ich bitte die 9.0 2016er Fahrer und Herrn Probst um ein Feedback und bedanke mich recht herzlich.

MFG

Tobias

PS: Ich finde es grundsätzlich super das die Radon Mitarbeiter sich hier den Problemen stellen...Danke dafür


----------



## dek (3. September 2016)

Ob die Probleme beseitigt sind kann ich nicht sagen.
Mein Rahmen ist zur Prüfung bei Radon.
Was ich sagen kann ist das der Service bei mir bis jetzt sehr zufrieden stellend war und ich bei Reklas jede erdenkliche Unterstützung bekommen habe.


----------



## der Digge (4. September 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Hast du deins schon bekommen?
> Welches Gewicht und federhärte hast du?
> Bin noch am abwarten, ob sich preislich noch was tut



Leider noch nicht, kommt mit DHL, letzter Status "es gibt ein Problem im Depo"


----------



## MAster (4. September 2016)

Hi @BODOPROBST ,
ich wiege ca. 94-95 kg Brutto und bin daher genau im Dilemma mit den Federn was ich nehmen soll (Swoop 9.0 200)
Vorne soll die grüne von 82-95 und gelbe 95-109 kg passen, bei ca. 240 Euro für die Titan möchte ich da aber nicht rumexperimentieren?
Alternativ wäre ne Umrüstung auf Float denkbar (kosten der Teile ca. 198 Euro), oder meinst du die Reibung ist auf Grund
der fehlenden Kashima-Beschichtung innen zu hoch?

Würdest du hintne ne 450er oder 500 empfehlen?

Grüße & Danke

MAster


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. September 2016)

TobiBerlin schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Tag @BODOPROBST
> ich wollte mir eigentlich das Swoop 200 9.0 bestellen...allerdings lassen mich die vielen Beiträge hier mehr als nur aufhorchen. Egal ob das Bike günstig ist oder nicht, der Original Preis von knapp 3600 ist viel Geld. Nach Bgb ist die Beschreibung bindender  Bestandteil des Angebots. Meine konkreten Fragen sind folgende :
> 1. Sind die Probleme mit dem Hinterbau Versatz gelöst? Kann ich mir sicher sein einen tadellosen Rahmen zu bekommen?
> 2. Bestehen die doch sehr Argen Probleme mit dem Steuersatz auch beim 9.0? Bzw wurden die Mängel verbessert?
> ...


Hallo Tobias ich versuche deine Frage zu Beantworten: Es gibt da zwei Probleme einmal im Hebel werden die gossen Lager schief
Eingesetzt ( entsteht meist bei unsauberen Einbau durch einen Grad ) so steht der Hebel schräg zweiter keiner Fehler die Hebel stimmen
aber bei Lösen der Sitzstreben sehen diese Versetzt zum Hebel ( dieser Fehler ist nicht so Gravierend) da das so der flexs. Punkt des
Hinterbaus ist und erst zusammengebaut ist dieser Punkt Stabil ) Grund kann schon eine sehr Unsauber Landung nach einen Sprung sein,
einseitiger Schlag in Kettenstrebe die hier das Bauteil ist das die genaue Lage vorgibt. Da geht aber nichts zu Schaden und ist Nachrichtbar. Beachten muß man noch das die rechten großen Lager unbedingt mit Schraubensicherung befestigt werden. Zu der Rahmen
Haltbarkeit kann ich aber nur Sagen der beste DH Rahmen den kenne es reist und bricht nix.Also Rahmenhersteller Super Montage und S.
zugeben verbesserungswürdig.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. September 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi @BODOPROBST ,
> ich wiege ca. 94-95 kg Brutto und bin daher genau im Dilemma mit den Federn was ich nehmen soll (Swoop 9.0 200)
> Vorne soll die grüne von 82-95 und gelbe 95-109 kg passen, bei ca. 240 Euro für die Titan möchte ich da aber nicht rumexperimentieren?
> Alternativ wäre ne Umrüstung auf Float denkbar (kosten der Teile ca. 198 Euro), oder meinst du die Reibung ist auf Grund
> ...


Normal 450 oder hart 475 . Bei der Gabel Feder hab ich nur gelb Getestet war schon recht hart. Kashima ist es nicht soll aber das alte Lufts.
sein würde ich nicht machen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (5. September 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias ich versuche deine Frage zu Beantworten: Es gibt da zwei Probleme einmal im Hebel werden die gossen Lager schief
> Eingesetzt ( entsteht meist bei unsauberen Einbau durch einen Grad ) so steht der Hebel schräg zweiter keiner Fehler die Hebel stimmen
> aber bei Lösen der Sitzstreben sehen diese Versetzt zum Hebel ( dieser Fehler ist nicht so Gravierend) da das so der flexs. Punkt des
> Hinterbaus ist und erst zusammengebaut ist dieser Punkt Stabil ) Grund kann schon eine sehr Unsauber Landung nach einen Sprung sein,
> ...



Sorry Bodo. Aber, hääää?


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. September 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Sorry Bodo. Aber, hääää?


Gut ich musste 5x Absetzen und neu anfangen und hatte keine Zeit.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (5. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (5. September 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Normal 450 oder hart 475 . Bei der Gabel Feder hab ich nur gelb Getestet war schon recht hart. Kashima ist es nicht soll aber das alte Lufts.
> sein würde ich nicht machen.   Gruß Bodo



Ok. Woran erkenne ich die "alte Luft", ich hätte mir diese Teile bestellt:

Fox Air Assembly:
2016 Volume Spacer, FLOAT NA 2, 40 – 4-7 Stk. a 3,50 Euro
2016 Service Set: Air Shaft Assy, 40, 203mm, FLOAT NA 2 – 99,00 Euro
2016 Service Set: Topcap Assy, FLOAT NA 2, 40, Silver – 43,00 Euro

Oder gibt's 2017 noch eine neuere?

Grüße

MAster


----------



## MAster (14. September 2016)

Hallo @Radon-Bikes , @BODOPROBST :
Ich habe jetze mein 9.0 bekommen - ziemlich schickes Teil 
Ich hätte eine Frage, auf der bike-discount und radon Seite steht in der Beschreibung:
_"Swoop 200
... . Der Dämpfer bekam eine zweite Aufhängung zur Kennlinienanpassung. ..."_
In der zweiten ist bei mir eine Kabelhalterung eingeschraubt, wie soll das gehen?
Grüße
MAster


----------



## dek (14. September 2016)

Ich glaube damit ist der veränderte Aufhängungspunkt zum 210er gemeint.
Evtl. etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.


----------



## MAster (15. September 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Ich glaube damit ist der veränderte Aufhängungspunkt zum 210er gemeint.
> Evtl. etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.


Dann hätte es doch heißen müssen, der Rahmen bekam eine neue Dämpferaufnahme... ? Zudem hat der Rahmen ja nich viel mit dem 210 zu tun oder ?


----------



## sgclimber (15. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Federn im Swoop 200 8.0 18" ab Werk verbaut sind? Ich hab nackig 70kg. Passt das so oder sollte ich gleich andere Federn mitbestellen?

Danke und Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen welche Federn im Swoop 200 8.0 18" ab Werk verbaut sind? Ich hab nackig 70kg. Passt das so oder sollte ich gleich andere Federn mitbestellen?
> 
> ...



Hi,

ab Werk verbauen wir eine 400er Feder, welche optimal für Fahrer mit 75-90kg ist - natürlich je nach Fahrweise, Können und Vorlieben 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## sgclimber (15. September 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ab Werk verbauen wir eine 400er Feder, welche optimal für Fahrer mit 75-90kg ist - natürlich je nach Fahrweise, Können und Vorlieben
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hallo Andi,

danke für die Info. Ich denke da werde ich wohl weichere Federn benötigen, ich werd es aber erstmal so probieren. Zur Not packe ich ein paar Ziegelsteine ein... 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## dek (15. September 2016)

Hab bei knapp unter 80kg in voller Montur ne 350 gefahren. Mir persönlich war die 400er nen Tick zu hart.
Ich fahre mit Flats und bin dadurch sicherer wenn es ruppig wird.


----------



## sgclimber (16. September 2016)

Naja mit voller Montur komm ich glaub ich kaum über 75kg... Dann werd ich sicher lieber auch noch ne 350er Feder hinterher bestellen. Die Gabel will ich eh auf Soloair umrüsten, ich hätt das Upgrade Kit auch gleich mitbestellt, war aber beim Bike-Discount nicht lieferbar. Auf Charger werd ich auch umbauen, das Kit hab ich gestern auch gleich mit bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (16. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Naja mit voller Montur komm ich glaub ich kaum über 75kg... Dann werd ich sicher lieber auch noch ne 350er Feder hinterher bestellen. Die Gabel will ich eh auf Soloair umrüsten, ich hätt das Upgrade Kit auch gleich mitbestellt, war aber beim Bike-Discount nicht lieferbar. Auf Charger werd ich auch umbauen, das Kit hab ich gestern auch gleich mit bestellt.


Hi,
Ich hatte meine Boxxer auch auf soloair umgebaut, kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen - die Gabel sackt damit gerne weg und hat wenig pop (siehe such den Test auf mtb-news). Die Charger Kartusche lohnt aber. Auf der Eurobike hat glaub ich Mst ein leichtes zweiteiliges federsystem für die Boxxer vorgestellt, vlt. Ist das besser.
Grüße


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Naja mit voller Montur komm ich glaub ich kaum über 75kg... Dann werd ich sicher lieber auch noch ne 350er Feder hinterher bestellen. Die Gabel will ich eh auf Soloair umrüsten, ich hätt das Upgrade Kit auch gleich mitbestellt, war aber beim Bike-Discount nicht lieferbar. Auf Charger werd ich auch umbauen, das Kit hab ich gestern auch gleich mit bestellt.


Würde mit der 400er erstmal Testen wird von 350-475 Gefahren bei 70-80kg. Gut die 475 sind von Fischi . Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (16. September 2016)

Ok Fischi lassen wir mal aussen vor.

Schade das er gestürzt ist. War ja echt gut unterwegs bei der WM.
Bestimmt auch wegen dem Swoop.


----------



## MAster (17. September 2016)

--


----------



## webdot (19. September 2016)

Hi,

ich hoffe, hier richtig zu sein  Wollte mir das Swoop zulegen, bin aber wegen der Größe noch etwas unsicher. Bin 1,90, SL 90,5. Ich würde mit dem Bike überwiegend in Parks unterwegs sein, es müsste also nicht zwingend absolut im Rennmodus sein; dafür lieber etwas "verspielter". 

Daher schwanke ich stark zwischen 18" und 20". Wäre mir der 18er Rahmen zu kurz und doch 20" ggf. mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau die bessere Lösung?

Freu mich über jegliche Antwort und Erfahrung


----------



## MAster (20. September 2016)

I Hab das L jetzt bei 1,96 (lange Beine - normaler O-Körper) und das gefällt mir richtig gut, geht gut auf's Hinterrad und schön in die Luft 
Habe noch den SB3 - Vorbau hier | könnte fast sein, dass es mir dann aber etwas zu kurz wird.
Ich berichte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (22. September 2016)

So also heute mit SB3 Flow in der 35 mm Einstellung gefahren - für mich ist das leider zu gedrungen und ich bekomme nicht mehr genug Druck aufs Vorderrad. Generell macht er das Bike aber noch quirliger, wer's probieren will ich stell ihn im Bikenarkt zum Verkauf.
Werde jetzt am We wieder den RF mit ein paar Shaman Spacern darunter ausprobieren.
Vlt hol ich mir noch nen 45er zum testen.
Ansonsten sehr cooles Bike für den Park!


----------



## sgclimber (23. September 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> *WICHTIGE INFORMATION SWOOP 200 8.0*
> 
> hiermit informieren wir euch über ein technisches Problem an unserem *Radon Swoop 200, Modell 8.0.*
> 
> ...



@Radon-Bikes

Liebes Radon Team,

ich muss mal ganz blöd fragen... Ich habe heute mein letzte Woche bestelltes Swoop 200 8.0 geliefert bekommen. Normalerweise sollte man ja davon ausgehen das die neu ausgelieferten Bikes das Spacerkit schon verbaut haben? Oder wurde das Problem anderweitig gelöst? Anbei ein Foto der vorderen Bremse. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen wenn ich auf meine erste Fahrt gehe? Oder ist das so ok?

Verwirrte Grüße
Stefan


----------



## laimer83 (23. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Muss ich mir Sorgen machen wenn ich auf meine erste Fahrt gehe? Oder ist das so ok?



Boxxer kann laut Specs mit 200er Scheiben (wie z. B. von Avid/SRAM) ohne Adadapter/U-Scheiben gefahren werden --> siehe https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/boxxer-rc#specs

Nachdem eine 203er Magura Scheibe verbaut ist, fehlen noch 1.5mm zum unbeschwerten Glück!

Entweder du wartest, bist du von Radon die U-Scheiben bekommst oder schaust selbst, ob du im Keller noch zwei Unterlagscheiben mit der Dicke hast.

Wäre blöd, wenn sich die Bremsscheibe bei enstehender Hitze durchs Bremsen und der damit verbundenen möglichen Ausdehnung in den Bremssattel fräst und ungewollt stoppt


----------



## sgclimber (24. September 2016)

Vielen Dank für die genauen Infos was Sache ist... Ich hab jetzt jeweils 3x0,5er Scheiben zwischen Gabel und Bremssattel gepackt. Die Scheibe läuft jetzt sauber durch den Sattel. Vorher hat am größten Durchmesser der Scheibe nicht mal ein Blatt zwischen Sattel und Scheibe gepasst. 

Es macht mich allerdings traurig und betroffen das die Räder, obwohl das Problem seit Monaten bekannt zu sein scheint, aktuell so fehlerhaft ausgeliefert werden! In meinen Augen geht das garnicht. Ich hatte wohl Glück das ich das im Forum gelesen hatte und ich das somit noch im Hinterkopf hatte. Nächste Woche gehts in den Bikepark, nicht auszudenken was hätte passieren können...


----------



## MAster (26. September 2016)

@Radon-Bikes 
Ist das Problem auch bei der Kombi MT7 und Fox 40?
Hab keine Infos dazu im I-Net gefunden


----------



## laimer83 (26. September 2016)

@MAster: ich würde erwarten, dass sich zumindest die Gabelhersteller bei den Postmount-Aufnahmen einig sind. Scheint aber nicht ganz so zu sein

RS sagt, dass als Minimum 200er Scheiben (7,87 Zoll) montiert werden müssen (eh klar, da im eigenen Bauchladen). Gehe daher davon aus, dass die PM Aufnahme der Gabel mit 200er Scheiben aus dem eigenen Programm ohne irgendwelchen Schnick-Schnack klar kommt --> Wäre also ein PM7,87 Standard an RS Gabeln  (hab leider keine Zeichnung dazu gefunden)

Fox hingegen spricht klar von PM8 was wiederum 203mm Scheiben bei Direktmontage zulässt --> "40mm forks use a *203mm direct Post Mount* that allows you to bolt your caliper directly to the fork and utilize a 203mm rotor" (siehe hier http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=689#mountingdiscbrakes)

Bei Magura gibt es das Dokument für die MT-Serie --> http://www.magura.com/media/1852/mt_2016_de_web_06.pdf. Auch hier heißt es, dass bei PM8 eine Direktmontage erfolgen kann (haben ja auch 203er Scheiben im Programm)


Fazit (ohne Gewähr, nur aufgrund der Manuals)

Fox 40 mit PM8 (203mm) Aufnahme und 203er Magura Scheibe oder allen anderen 203er Scheiben --> direkt montiert passt
RS Boxxer mit PM7,87 (200mm) Aufnahme und 203er Magura Scheibe --> direkt montiert passt NICHT, U-Scheiben erforderlich

Persönliche Meinung

Ich schau mir nach dem Einbremsen immer das Schleifbild auf der Scheibe an, da kann man dann recht gut erkennen, ob es hinhaut oder nicht. 
Magura sieht das ähnlich und hat das Manual hier veröffentlicht --> http://www.magura.com/media/6171/techtip4-032016-d-final.pdf
Sollte RS nicht während der Saison auf PM8 umgestiegen sein, wäre das Weglassen der U-Scheiben sehr ärgerlich. Kann ich aber leider nicht bewerten, da ich keine Spec Sheets/Zeichnungen für die Boxxer Modelle gefunden hab


----------



## sgclimber (28. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

gestern war ich das erste mal mit meinem Swoop 200 8.0 im Bikepark St. Andreasberg.

Erstmal ist zu sagen, ein tolles Bike! Fährt sich echt super!

Leider traten nach und nach einige Problemchen auf. 

Die erste Abfahrt lief perfekt, auf der zweiten Abfahrt fing auf einmal bei der Hinterradbremse der Druckpunkt an Richtung Lenker zu wandern. Unten angekommen musste ich den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen um noch etwas Bremsleistung zu haben. Hab mir dann damit beholfen die Griffweite ganz rauszudrehen, damit hatte ich knapp vorm Lenker etwas Bremsleistung. Zum Glück ist die Bremse so stark, das für den Rest des Tages die Vorderbremse die minimale Leistung der Hinterradbremse ausgeglichen hat. Ich denke und hoffe mal das da werkseitig "nur" etwas Luft in der Bremse ist. Ich werd die Tage mal entlüften und hoffe damit das Problem zu beseitigen.

Ein zwei Abfahrten später vernahm ich auf einmal beim Treten ein sehr lautes quietschen, das Geräusch war zum Glück schnell lokalisiert. Das Röllchen der Kettenführung verursachte das, etwas Kriechöl drauf und Ruhe war. Problem gelöst! 

Kurze Zeit später ein lautes metallisches Knallen wenn es rumpelig wurde. Dachte erst an der Federung schlägt irgendwas durch, hab zwar den Federweg gut genutzt aber durchschlagen im Sekundentakt konnte ich mir dann doch nicht vorstellen. Ne Runde später dann gesehen das das Schaltwerk am Rahmen ansteht und da wohl anschlägt. B-Schraube 5mm reingedreht und dann war Ruhe... Komisch ist, das ich den Abstand Schaltwerk / Rahmen vor der Fahrt geprüft hab, da hat es gepasst. Kann mir nicht vorstellen wie sich das von alleine verstellt haben soll. Nunja für den Rest des Tages war dort Ruhe, Problem also gelöst denke ich. 

Paar Fahrten später auf einmal immer lauter werdende Knarz und Knackgeräusche aus Richtung Steuerrohr. Ohr ans Steuerrohr, und Tatsache die Geräusche scheinen vom Steuerlager zu kommen. Traurig nach gerade mal 10-15km Abfahrt... Das klang dann so übel das es unten am Lift schon peinlich wurde. Ein paar Leute die auch im Park unterwegs waren und das neue Rad anfangs bewunderten konnten sich dann einige abfällige Bemerkungen nicht verkneifen. Hab mal versucht ein Handyvideo zu drehen, ich hoffe man kann es hören wenn man ordentlich Laut dreht... Im Original klingt es viel viel lauter aus übers Handy... 


An die anderen die auch Probleme mit dem Steuerlager haben/hatten: Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Ich werd die Tage mal aufmachen und alles gut fetten und wieder einbauen. Ich hoffe das hilft. Das Rad durch die Gegend schicken will ich wegen so ner Sache eigentlich nicht. Dann kauf ich im Zweifel lieber nen neuen Steuersatz und gut isses... 

@Radon-Bikes
Bekommt man eigentlich als Swoop 8.0 Käufer das Spacerkit für die Bremse noch automatisch hinterher geschickt? Oder muss ich da jetzt noch selber hinterher telefonieren? Mit meinem Provisorium geht es zwar erstmal, ich hätte aber doch schon gerne die Originalteile verbaut... wenns schon trotz Bekanntheit der Problematik trotzdem noch fehlerhaft ausgeliefert wird...

Abschließend muss ich aber nochmal betonen: Trotz der kleinen Anlaufschwierigkeiten... Ein tolles Rad !!!    

Wenn ich die paar kleinen bestehenden Problemchen gelöst hab, werde ich wohl noch viel Spaß und Freude damit haben!


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> gestern war ich das erste mal mit meinem Swoop 200 8.0 im Bikepark St. Andreasberg.
> 
> ...


Prüfe doch bitte ob das Schaltwerk an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt, kann sich am Anfang leicht setzen nur Spannschraube dann nachstellen.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## sgclimber (28. September 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Prüfe doch bitte ob das Schaltwerk an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt, kann sich am Anfang leicht setzen nur Spannschraube dann nachstellen.
> Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo,

Danke! Ja das Schaltwerk hatte angeschlagen. Hatte ja schon geschrieben das ich die B-Schraube 5mm rein gedreht hab und seit dem ging es und es war Ruhe!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## JansonJanson (28. September 2016)

Thema Bremsen und Gabel,
habe die 40er und die 203 Scheiben passt mit direkt Montage!

@sgclimber:

Thema Knarzen, prüfe doch ob der Steuersatz richtig eingepresst worden ist. Einfach Dich vor das Fahrrad stellen, mit Kopf auf Steuerrohrhöhe gehen und schauen ob die oberen Lagerschalen gleich aufliegen. 
Plan B - alle Schrauben auf machen, und dann neu festziehen. 
Angefangen mit der unteren Brücke, dort nach Plan mit entsp. nm festziehen. Dann Schraube auf der Ahead Kappe festziehen, nicht mit gewallt, so das kein Spiel mehr im Steuersatz zu merken ist. Danach die restlichen Schrauben der oberen Krone. 
Plan C - Steuersatz zerlegen, die Lager fetten und zurück in die Lagerschalen, und nach Plan B zusammenbauen.
Plan D - Steuersatz komplett auspressen und schauen ob er trocken eingepresst worden ist, wenn ja, mit Fett oder Kupferpaste neu einpressen (ärgerlich wenn Du es nicht selber machen kannst) 
Plan E - wenn immer noch knarzen, Steuersatz weg schmeißen und kauf dir nen CaneCreek 110er Series - seit dem bei mir Ruhe  

Kleb die Kettenstrebe ordentlich ab - ich hab 3m MasticTape (selbstverschweißend) genommen, 2 Lagen oben auf er der Kettenstreben, 1 Lage innen in Richtung Reifen. Aufpassen wo der Reifen in die Nähe der Kettenstrebe kommt dort keine MasticTape. 
Dann sollte Kettenschlagen pasé sein. 

Thema Schaltwerk, hast du das Xo1 DH dran? Hier bricht sehr gerne der Anschlagsring - riesen Fehlkonstruktion von SRAM - das bitte kontrollieren - wenn gebrochen viel Spaß beim tauschen, ist ne sch**** Aktion   Könnte auch erklären das es zu Beginn Abstand hatte, und dann geschlagen hat ... 

so das war ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus meiner Swoop Geschichte  

p.s. ich würde das Bike wieder kaufen - es fährt einfach G E I L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (28. September 2016)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Kleb die Kettenstrebe ordentlich ab - ich hab 3m MasticTape (selbstverschweißend) genommen, 2 Lagen oben auf er der Kettenstreben, 1 Lage innen in Richtung Reifen. Aufpassen wo der Reifen in die Nähe der Kettenstrebe kommt dort keine MasticTape.
> Dann sollte Kettenschlagen pasé sein.
> 
> Thema Schaltwerk, hast du das Xo1 DH dran? Hier bricht sehr gerne der Anschlagsring - riesen Fehlkonstruktion von SRAM - das bitte kontrollieren - wenn gebrochen viel Spaß beim tauschen, ist ne sch**** Aktion   Könnte auch erklären das es zu Beginn Abstand hatte, und dann geschlagen hat ...



Danke für deine Tipps! Ich werd das mit dem Steuersatz mal so angehen. Ich will die Boxxer eh auf Charger und evtl. Soloair umbauen, in dem Zuge bau ich auch gleich mal die Brücken komplett aus und schaue nach dem Steuersatz.

Mit Kettenschlagen hatte ich keine Probleme, hab dicke Neoprenschützer an Sitz und Kettenstrebe gemacht. Das Schlagen kam vom Schaltwerk selbst welches von unten an die Kettenstrebe krachte. B-Schraube 5mm rein und es war für den Rest des Tages ruhe. Die Lage des Schaltwerks hat sich seit dem nicht mehr verändert. Schien sich wirklich nur am Anfang etwas gesetzt zu haben. Ist übrigens ein Zee DH Schaltwerk verbaut. Kein SRAM. 

Viele Grüße
Stefan

P.S. Würde mir das Rad auch sofort wieder kaufen. Erweitert doch schon ordentlich die Möglichkeiten im Park, verglichen mit meinem Slide.


----------



## dek (28. September 2016)

Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Bis auf das mann mir erzählen wollte das das mit dem Steuersatz normal ist und das von der Doppelbrücke kommt...  Das Ding wurde von Werk an zu fest angezogen und hat sofort geknackt. 
Das mit dem Hinterbau bei mir soll auch "normal" sein.....Unfassbar. Ich bike seid über 20 Jahren und hatte das bisher nur an einem anderen Rahmen. Dieser wurde anstandslos getauscht.
Wenn das bei Radon wirklich normal ist dann läuft da bei der Fertigung einiges schief.

Rahmen ist bei Radon. Bin mal gespannt was da so rauskommt...

Service war bis jetzt ok. Aber die Qualität, naja...


----------



## sgclimber (28. September 2016)

Hallo DEK,

also das mit dem Steuersatz als normal zu bezeichnen halte ich für arg gewagt. Das Teil macht dermaßen fiese Geräusche das es echt schon peinlich ist an anderen Leuten vorbei zu fahren.  Wenn er natürlich nur zu fest angezogen ist wäre das die einfachste Lösung. Ich nehme das wie gesagt die Tage mal auseinander und dann werde ich weiter sehen.

Ob das bei deinem Rahmen normal ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Da fehlen mir die Erfahrungen. Bei meinem Rahmen scheint zum Glück alles i.O. zu sein. Ich hatte den Dämpfer draußen zum Feder wechseln, da ließ sich der Hinterbau ganz fluffig und ohne jegliche Spannungen bewegen. Daher denke ich ist bei mir alles ok...

Wie erwähnt, bis auf die paar Kleinigkeiten gefällt mir das Rad sehr gut! Ist zwar alles etwas Ärgerlich... aber irgendwas ist ja immer. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## JansonJanson (28. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Ob das bei deinem Rahmen normal ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Da fehlen mir die Erfahrungen. Bei meinem Rahmen scheint zum Glück alles i.O. zu sein. *Ich hatte den Dämpfer draußen zum Feder wechseln, da ließ sich der Hinterbau ganz fluffig und ohne jegliche Spannungen bewegen*. Daher denke ich ist bei mir alles ok...
> 
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Auch ein Tipp, Loctite und entsprechendes Drehmoment nicht vergessen - am besten Dokumentieren ... 

Ich habe meinen Rahmen erstmal komplett zerlegt, damit meine ich komplett - damals leider nicht die 100% ige Konsequenz und habe den Steuersatz aus- und eingepresst. War gut so .... 
Ich bau bei nem Bierchen und chilliger Musik nen Rad vielleicht nicht so schnell auf, aber sicher genauer


----------



## laimer83 (28. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Ne Runde später dann gesehen das das Schaltwerk am Rahmen ansteht und da wohl anschlägt. B-Schraube 5mm reingedreht und dann war Ruhe



Ging mir auch so, aber das "Problem" (wenn man es überhaupt als solches bezeichnen möchte) hast du ja eh schon gelöst und wurde von Bodo schon bestätigt



sgclimber schrieb:


> Paar Fahrten später auf einmal immer lauter werdende Knarz und Knackgeräusche aus Richtung Steuerrohr.



Tja, der liebe Steuersatz.
Auch wenn es sich um ein Superteil Made in Germany handelt, ich werde damit nicht warm. Das Knarzen und Knacken hatte ich auch nach der zweiten Abfahrt, da die Gabel ohne Fett verbaut wurde. Da kann man leicht Abhilfe schaffen, auch wenn es bei einem Neu-Bike etwas ärgerlich ist.
Ich schaff es jedoch nicht, das Spiel im Steuersatz dauerhaft zu eliminieren. Nach jeder 2-3 Abfahrt (von ca. 35 bisher) fängt das Spiel wieder von vorne an, obwohl die Schrauben (sowohl an der Verbindung Standrohr/obere Gabelbrücke [5Nm] und Gabelschaft/Obere Gabelbrücke [5Nm]) mit dem Dremo angezogen wurden.
Bei der eigentlich wichtigen Ahead-Schraube habe ich das Gefühlt, dass es nicht wirklich einen "Übergangsbereich" gibt wo man spürt, dass das Spiel langsam und gleichmäßig verschwindet (wie ich es z. B. bei billigen KCNC oder teureren CaneCreek der 40er/110er Serie oder Syntace Steuersätzen kenn)

--> Für mich bleibt (leider) nur die Lösung, den Steuersatz am WE rauszuhauen und einen anderen zu verbauen.
Falls also jemand einen Acros Steuersatz braucht, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden 

Weitere Modifikationen an meinem geliebten 8.0er Swoop:

MT5 raus (gingen ans Rad meiner Frau) und Saint drauf --> persönliche Vorlieben zwecks Hebel und keine Lust auf Shigura-Kombi, Bremspower war mehr als ausreichend und hat tadelos funktioniert
Schwalbe SG Reifen und Schwalbe Light Schläuche gegen Schwalbe DH Reifen und DH Schläuche getauscht --> braucht man hier im schönen Graz, da der liebe Hausberg ordentlich steinig/felsig fies ist


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. September 2016)

laimer83 schrieb:


> Ging mir auch so, aber das "Problem" (wenn man es überhaupt als solches bezeichnen möchte) hast du ja eh schon gelöst und wurde von Bodo schon bestätigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorschlag Steuersatz lassen und Gabelkonus tauschen der Cane Creek Reduzier geht eindeutig besser da aus Stahl und die Dichtung macht
auch gut.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## JansonJanson (28. September 2016)

laimer83 schrieb:


> Ging mir auch so, aber das "Problem" (wenn man es überhaupt als solches bezeichnen möchte) hast du ja eh schon gelöst und wurde von Bodo schon bestätigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wieder der Hinweis, wenn die Schalen krumm eingepresst, oder die Lager krumm in die Schalen gepresst worden sind, dann wirst Du das Spiel nicht wegbekommen. Auch hier, von Vorne auf den Steuersatz schauen und schauen ob ein Schlitz ist zwischen "Deckel" und Lagerschale - darf nicht sein - das muss plan abschließen. 
Auch nen Klassiker - wenn die Ahead Kappe auf dem Gabelschaft aufliegt, d.h. du kannst den Steuersatz gar nicht spielfrei bekommen, hier wäre die Lösung den Gabelschaft nochmal um 5mm zu kürzen ....


----------



## laimer83 (28. September 2016)

@BODOPROBST @JansonJanson : Gute Tipps, werde ich nochmal im Detail checken


----------



## sgclimber (28. September 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Vorschlag Steuersatz lassen und Gabelkonus tauschen der Cane Creek Reduzier geht eindeutig besser da aus Stahl und die Dichtung macht
> auch gut.  Gruß Bodo



Ist das der hier?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-1-8-fuer-40er-serie-527757/wg_id-491?lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (28. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Hallo DEK,
> 
> also das mit dem Steuersatz als normal zu bezeichnen halte ich für arg gewagt. Das Teil macht dermaßen fiese Geräusche das es echt schon peinlich ist an anderen Leuten vorbei zu fahren.  Wenn er natürlich nur zu fest angezogen ist wäre das die einfachste Lösung. Ich nehme das wie gesagt die Tage mal auseinander und dann werde ich weiter sehen.
> 
> ...




Das siehst du nur wenn du die Sitzstreben und Umlenkhebel lößt. Dann springen die Sitzstreben ca. 5mm nach links und lassen sich nur mit Druck wieder in den Hebel drücken. Damit sind die Lager des  Umlenkhebel auf Spannung und quittieren nach ein paar Stunden den Dienst bzw laufen rau.
So geschehen.

Und das ist nicht normal. Werde ich auch so nicht akzeptieren. Nicht bei der Vorgeschichte mit dem Bike. Aber das lass ich wenn nötig andere regeln. Ich hab das Maß voll.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. September 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Ist das der hier?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-1-8-fuer-40er-serie-527757/wg_id-491?lang=de


Ja das ist richtig.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. September 2016)

Also mein Steuersatz hat haargenau so geklungen.
Habe dann entsprechend die Gabel ausgebaut, alles gesäubert, eine Wagenladung Fett reingepackt...seit dem ist Ruhe.

Mein Rad ist dennoch zur Überprüfung nochmal bei H+S Bikediscount gewesen. Dort wurde alles nochmal gecheckt und so für gut befunden. Zudem wurde mir von der Werkstatt zugesichert, das falls nochmal derartige Geräusche am Steuersatz auftreten, aus Kulanz der Steuersatz getauscht wird...
Zitat "Gegen was Vernünftiges..nicht diese Acros-OEM-Scheisse..die taugt nix" (sic!!!) Den letzten Satz lasse ich mal so stehen 


Seit der Fettpackung ist aber Ruhe.
Bin aber auch höchst zufrieden mit dem Rädchen.
Läuft mit ein paar Updates wie es soll und ist einfach ein Traum.

Habe die Kettenstreben auch großzügig mit Marsh Guard Slackertape abgeklebt. Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## sgclimber (29. September 2016)

Morgen bau ich auf Charger und Soloair um. In dem Zuge schaue ich mir auch gleich den Steuersatz an und haue ordentlich Fett rein...
Hinterradbremse noch entlüften und dann sollten hoffentlich vorerst alle Probleme behoben sein.


----------



## MAster (29. September 2016)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Auch wieder der Hinweis, wenn die Schalen krumm eingepresst, oder die Lager krumm in die Schalen gepresst worden sind, dann wirst Du das Spiel nicht wegbekommen. Auch hier, von Vorne auf den Steuersatz schauen und schauen ob ein Schlitz ist zwischen "Deckel" und Lagerschale - darf nicht sein - das muss plan abschließen.
> Auch nen Klassiker - wenn die Ahead Kappe auf dem Gabelschaft aufliegt, d.h. du kannst den Steuersatz gar nicht spielfrei bekommen, hier wäre die Lösung den Gabelschaft nochmal um 5mm zu kürzen ....



Das Problem ist der Steuersatz an sich. Hab von Acros jetzt einen anderen flacheren Plastik Distanzring bekommen um den Spalt zu verkleinern. 
Einfach ne Mail an die schicken und zwei Tage später liegt der in der Post.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. September 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der Steuersatz an sich. Hab von Acros jetzt einen anderen flacheren Plastik Distanzring bekommen um den Spalt zu verkleinern.
> Einfach ne Mail an die schicken und zwei Tage später liegt der in der Post.



mir kam mein Steuersatz in Einzelteilen - also Kugelband, Dichtungen etc. entgegen. 

Das äußere des Kugellagers, besonders im oberen Steuersatz war so fest drin (von Werk oder verkantet) hab Sie selbst mit Gewallt nicht raus bekommen. 

Beim CC110er kann man das Kugellager sehr entspannt raus machen, reinigen, fetten und zurück. Kostet aber wohl auch das 5 fache ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laimer83 (30. September 2016)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Auch nen Klassiker - wenn die Ahead Kappe auf dem Gabelschaft aufliegt, d.h. du kannst den Steuersatz gar nicht spielfrei bekommen, hier wäre die Lösung den Gabelschaft nochmal um 5mm zu kürzen ....



Man glaubt es kaum, aber ein weiterer 2.5mm Spacer scheint die Lösung zu sein (erschien mir zum testen einfacher als den Schaft zu kürzen)
Steuersatz ließ sich damit sauber und definiert über die Ahead Schraube einstellen. Bin gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz am Berg.

Vielen Dank @JansonJanson für den Hinweis! Hätte wetten können, dass genug Platz für die Ahead Kappe gewesen wäre


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Oktober 2016)

laimer83 schrieb:


> Man glaubt es kaum, aber ein weiterer 2.5mm Spacer scheint die Lösung zu sein (erschien mir zum testen einfacher als den Schaft zu kürzen)
> Steuersatz ließ sich damit sauber und definiert über die Ahead Schraube einstellen. Bin gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz am Berg.
> 
> Vielen Dank @JansonJanson für den Hinweis! Hätte wetten können, dass genug Platz für die Ahead Kappe gewesen wäre



Nichts zu danken!


----------



## sgclimber (1. Oktober 2016)

Der Abstand Ahead Kappe zum Schaft sieht bei mir auch sehr knapp aus. Dann bau ich heute Abend auch lieber nochmal einen Spacer dazwischen. Der Steuersatz ist außerdem komplett trocken gewesen. Nicht mal eine Spur Fett dran...


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Oktober 2016)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Der Abstand Ahead Kappe zum Schaft sieht bei mir auch sehr knapp aus. Dann bau ich heute Abend auch lieber nochmal einen Spacer dazwischen. Der Steuersatz ist außerdem komplett trocken gewesen. Nicht mal eine Spur Fett dran...



siehe ....  



JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ich bau bei nem Bierchen und chilliger Musik nen Rad vielleicht nicht so schnell auf, aber sicher genauer


----------



## MAster (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo @Radon-Bikes, 
ich hab ein Swoop 200 9.0 und die Schaltung läuft nicht so rund (neu eingestellt).
Jetzt hab ich gemerkt ihr habt eine PC1071 Kette verbaut, die ist ja gar nicht
für 7-fach geeignet laut SRAM, sondern eigentlich für die 10-fach DH Gruppe.
https://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/pc-1071-chain#specs

Könnt Ihr da Abhilfe schaffen?

DANKE & Grüße

MAster


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Oktober 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Hallo @Radon-Bikes,
> ich hab ein Swoop 200 9.0 und die Schaltung läuft nicht so rund (neu eingestellt).
> Jetzt hab ich gemerkt ihr habt eine PC1071 Kette verbaut, die ist ja gar nicht
> für 7-fach geeignet laut SRAM, sondern eigentlich für die 10-fach DH Gruppe.
> ...



Hi,

spreche ich am Montag mit meinem Kollegen ab und gebe Dir eine Rückmeldung.

Schönes Wochenende,

Andi


----------



## der Digge (7. Oktober 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Hallo @Radon-Bikes,
> ich hab ein Swoop 200 9.0 und die Schaltung läuft nicht so rund (neu eingestellt).
> Jetzt hab ich gemerkt ihr habt eine PC1071 Kette verbaut, die ist ja gar nicht
> für 7-fach geeignet laut SRAM, sondern eigentlich für die 10-fach DH Gruppe.
> ...



Bei mir das gleiche, hatte das Schaltauge im Verdacht, auf die Kette bin ich garnicht gekommen.


----------



## MAster (8. Oktober 2016)

der Digge schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche, hatte das Schaltauge im Verdacht, auf die Kette bin ich garnicht gekommen.


Das möchte ich nicht ausschließen, hab mal ein neues bestellt. Würde mich aber wundern, aber evtl. hat das einen Druck im Karton beim Transport bekommen falls der Spediteur doch seitlich gestapelt hat ?!? Bei mir war etwas grüner Lack vom Schaltwerk aus der Packung heraus ab. Aber das ist nur ne Theorie..


----------



## der Digge (8. Oktober 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Das möchte ich nicht ausschließen, hab mal ein neues bestellt. Würde mich aber wundern, aber evtl. hat das einen Druck im Karton beim Transport bekommen falls der Spediteur doch seitlich gestapelt hat ?!? Bei mir war etwas grüner Lack vom Schaltwerk aus der Packung heraus ab. Aber das ist nur ne Theorie..


Ja ne, falsche Kette ist schon richtig, müsste ne 1171 sein damit es Rund läuft und nicht die 1071 welche verbaut wurde.


----------



## MAster (8. Oktober 2016)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ja ne, falsche Kette ist schon richtig, müsste ne 1171 sein damit es Rund läuft und nicht die 1071 welche verbaut wurde.


Da solltest du recht haben. Bis jetzt hatte ich immer die XX1 oder ne KMC 11fach bei meinem geklauten Torque drauf.
Hast du mal gecheckt was auf deinen Kettengliedern steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (8. Oktober 2016)

Ist ne 1071, hab alles penibel eingestellt, Schaltet sauber aber rasselt trotzdem. Die 10-Fach Kette ist halt minimal breiter, das fällt bei 7 Ritzeln nocht nicht ganz so ins Gewicht wie bei 11, erklärt aber das Problem.


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Hallo @Radon-Bikes,
> ich hab ein Swoop 200 9.0 und die Schaltung läuft nicht so rund (neu eingestellt).
> Jetzt hab ich gemerkt ihr habt eine PC1071 Kette verbaut, die ist ja gar nicht
> für 7-fach geeignet laut SRAM, sondern eigentlich für die 10-fach DH Gruppe.
> ...



Hach wie schön .... ich melde mich doch auch gleich mal hier ... 
Das hätte ich nun wirklich auch nicht gedacht, das an der Kette auch Pf**** betrieben werden kann. 
Hab mich gewundert warum die Kette beim rückwärtstreten immer springt ...


----------



## MAster (10. Oktober 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> spreche ich am Montag mit meinem Kollegen ab und gebe Dir eine Rückmeldung.
> 
> ...


Hi Andi,

hast du was rausfinden können?
Oder schreibst du mir direkt ne PN?

Grüße 

MAster


----------



## der Digge (11. Oktober 2016)

Ist ja kein Einzelfall, die Kette (1071) steht so in der Teileliste beim 9er und Team. Deshalb wäre es schon schön wenn es hier ne Rückmeldung gibt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Oktober 2016)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> hast du was rausfinden können?
> Oder schreibst du mir direkt ne PN?
> ...





der Digge schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Einzelfall, die Kette (1071) steht so in der Teileliste beim 9er und Team. Deshalb wäre es schon schön wenn es hier ne Rückmeldung gibt.



Hi,

wir klären derzeit, wie wir den betroffenen Kunden am unkompliziertesten eine Ersatzkette zusenden können. Es sind (zum Glück) nur einzelne Chargen betroffen, die Ersatzketten sind bereits geordert. Schreibt mir doch bitte eine PN inkl. Rechnungsfoto/Kopie, falls euer Swoop 200 auch hiervon betroffen sein sollte. Wir schicken euch dann nach Erhalt der Lieferung die korrekte Kette zu.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## der Digge (3. November 2016)

Kette ist angekommen, mit Aufkleberbogen und paar netten Worten, kann man so machen 

Nach nem etwas holprigen Start mit diversen kleinen Problemen, läuft das Rad jetzt endlich und macht richtig Spaß.

Größe L + 30er Vorbau funktioniert für mich bei 1,98m echt gut. Mit der Federhärte bin ich mit 89kg allerdings bei 500/550 LBS gelandet um nicht zu früh auf Block zu sein, ist aber wohl der fehlenden bzw. nicht verstellbaren Highspeed Druckstufe des Performance Dämpfers geschuldet.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. November 2016)

der Digge schrieb:


> Kette ist angekommen, mit Aufkleberbogen und paar netten Worten, kann man so machen
> 
> Nach nem etwas holprigen Start mit diversen kleinen Problemen, läuft das Rad jetzt endlich und macht richtig Spaß.
> 
> Größe L + 30er Vorbau funktioniert für mich bei 1,98m echt gut. Mit der Federhärte bin ich mit 89kg allerdings bei 500/550 LBS gelandet um nicht zu früh auf Block zu sein, ist aber wohl der fehlenden bzw. nicht verstellbaren Highspeed Druckstufe des Performance Dämpfers geschuldet.





Gruß, Andi


----------



## dek (3. November 2016)




----------



## MAster (4. November 2016)

der Digge schrieb:


> Kette ist angekommen, mit Aufkleberbogen und paar netten Worten, kann man so machen
> 
> Nach nem etwas holprigen Start mit diversen kleinen Problemen, läuft das Rad jetzt endlich und macht richtig Spaß.
> 
> Größe L + 30er Vorbau funktioniert für mich bei 1,98m echt gut. Mit der Federhärte bin ich mit 89kg allerdings bei 500/550 LBS gelandet um nicht zu früh auf Block zu sein, ist aber wohl der fehlenden bzw. nicht verstellbaren Highspeed Druckstufe des Performance Dämpfers geschuldet.


Hi,

Ich habe ne 450er Titan drin, wiege über 90 und habe bis jetzt keine Probleme ... komisch.
Im Winter rüste ich dem Dämpfer den HSC/LSC Versteller nach - kann man hier günstig bei Leuten bekommen, die den Lever verbaut haben.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (4. November 2016)

Ach so komisch ist das garnicht, durch den kürzeren Vorbau hab ich ja schon ne andere Position und damit Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Rad. Bin zudem halt auch kein Racer, von dem her spielt da sicherlich auch der Fahrstil ne große Rolle.


----------



## MAster (4. November 2016)

Ok, du dropst wahrscheinlich tiefer 
Mit dem 35er bin ich gar nicht klar gekommen, hatte für mich das Gefühl eines EinkaufswagenRades  - viel zu nervös die Front ...


----------



## der Digge (5. November 2016)

Nicht mehr als laut Handbuch zulässig  Wir haben hier in Winterberg auch garnix wildes mehr, aber wenn man nicht nur die Touristenlinien fährt kann man hier und da schon noch ordentlich abziehen  
Ich hatte vorher nen 26er Enduro mit 740er Lenker, da gleichen die 27.5er mit 800er Lenker und der flachere Lenkwinkel den kürzeren Vorbau wieder aus, oder andersrum


----------



## Vincy (8. November 2016)

*Interview mit Bodo Probst: 20 Jahre Erfahrung und das Radon Swoop 200*

*Bodo Probst ist mit 20 Jahren Mountainbike-Erfahrung eine Wissensinstitution. Wir haben ihn zu seinem Werdegang und den Entwicklungsprozess des Radon Swoop 200 interviewt.*
http://prime-mountainbiking.de/bodo-probst-radon-swoop-pid12789/


----------



## MAster (9. November 2016)

Off Season Tuning Swoop 200 9.0 
Kosten ca 50 Euro - Anleitung ohne Gewähr folgt.


----------



## dummeLiese (1. Januar 2017)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif...klasse-mountainbike-teams-in-die-saison-2017/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian1 (28. Januar 2017)

Das wird wohl die Rahmenfarbe des Swoop 200 9.0 sein.
Ich bin schon auf die ersten offiziellen Bilder gespannt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Januar 2017)

sebastian1 schrieb:


> Das wird wohl die Rahmenfarbe des Swoop 200 9.0 sein.
> Ich bin schon auf die ersten offiziellen Bilder gespannt.


Nein das ist die Team Farbe die Serie ist Schwarz.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Boomslam (12. Februar 2017)

Mal eine Frage weil ich ehrlich gesagt die letztjährigen Geodaten nicht mehr parat habe:
war letztes Jahr der Reach in 20 Zoll nicht über den 469 mm die dieses Jahr angegeben werden?
Wenn ja, wurde da nur die Messung korrigiert oder der Rahmen verändert?


----------



## der Digge (12. Februar 2017)

Ne war 2016 auch schon "nur" 469 mm.


----------



## MAster (8. März 2017)

Vlt gibt es ja hier noch mehr betroffene, mit Problemen beim DHX2:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-dhx2.837319/#post-14405169
Würde mich über Kommentare mit mgl. Lösungen - bzw. Leidensgenossen freuen.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (23. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mega günstig einen Cane Creek Double Barrel geschossen, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen 

Kann mir hier jemand verraten, ob diese Bushings
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cane-creek-double-barrel-montagebuchsen-8mm-223827/wg_id-8631
die richtigen sind, um den DB im Swoop 200 zu verbauen? Und falls, ja, welche Größe brauche ich da?

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## MAster (23. März 2017)

Ich würde dir empfehlen, welche von Huber Bushings machen zu lassen. Kommt günstiger und hat deutlich weniger Reibung und Verschleiß. Er sollte die passenden Maße auch wissen.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (23. März 2017)

Danke für den Tipp, meine Frage beantwortet das aber leider nicht


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. März 2017)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, meine Frage beantwortet das aber leider nicht


Oben 22,2X8 unten 30,0x8. beim 200er der 210er hat unten auch 22,2.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 348981 (23. März 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Oben 22,2X8 unten 30,0x8. beim 200er der 210er hat unten auch 22,2.	Gruß Bodo


Perfekt! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (23. März 2017)

@BODOPROBST 
Habe grade mal aus Interesse mit Huber Rücksprache gehalten und die von dir genannten Werte übermittelt.
Er hat gemeint dass für das Swoop 200 bisher immer nur 30,0x 8 und 19 x 8 bestellt wurden.
Ich möchte dir natürlich keinesfalls unterstellen dass du deine eigenen Daten nicht kennst, aber könntest du mir nur nochmal bestätigen, dass die 22,2 richtig sind?


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. März 2017)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Habe grade mal aus Interesse mit Huber Rücksprache gehalten und die von dir genannten Werte übermittelt.
> Er hat gemeint dass für das Swoop 200 bisher immer nur 30,0x 8 und 19 x 8 bestellt wurden.
> Ich möchte dir natürlich keinesfalls unterstellen dass du deine eigenen Daten nicht kennst, aber könntest du mir nur nochmal bestätigen, dass die 22,2 richtig sind?


Ja 19,0 gibt es bei Radon nur bei den alten Skeen alle anderen haben 22,2mm. Ganz Sicher.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## shelter81 (28. April 2017)

@Radon-Bikes 

Hallo RadonTeam,

führt ihr noch den Tausch der 10er Kette durch? Bei meinem im Dezember bestelltem Swoop 200 9.0 ist sie noch verbaut.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. April 2017)

shelter81 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Hallo RadonTeam,
> 
> ...



Hi,

habe dir schon per PN geantwortet.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MAster (3. Mai 2017)

Hat schon jemand ein neues Swoop 200 2017 mit Luftdämpfer?
Wie verhält sich das in dem Rahmen? 
Grüße


----------



## dek (3. Mai 2017)

Ich habe meinen Swoop Rahmen schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## MAster (4. Mai 2017)

DEK schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Swoop Rahmen schon lange nicht mehr...


Was fährst du jetzt?


----------



## shelter81 (9. Mai 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe dir schon per PN geantwortet.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hallo Andi,

kannst du mir bitte nochmal die PN schicken.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Ironwood89 (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
gibt es erfahrungen mit dem Radon swoop 200 10.0 2017 ?
Irgendwelche Probleme?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (7. Juli 2017)

Ich schätze mal die gleichen wie mit dem 2016er.


----------



## Ironwood89 (7. Juli 2017)

Ich hoffe nicht das die Probleme mit dem Steuersatz weiterhin vorhanden sind.
Bin gespannt nächste Woche kommt es.


----------



## dek (7. Juli 2017)

Das fragst du nach dem du bestellt hast?


Bei meinem 16er war der Hinterbau krum.  Das merkst du wenn du die Schrauben Verbindung Sitzszreben/ Umlenkhebel löst. Bei mir waren es 4mm Versatz. Dadurch werden die Lager schon seitlich belastet.
War auch bei den 210er so. Zumindest bei allen die ich gesehen habe. Gab da auch einige Fälle hier im Forum. Meiner inklusive.
Ist aber alles " normal" laut Radon.

Der Service war bei mir aber Top.
Das Bike auch, bis auf das. Und die Lager sind nicht teuer.


----------



## der Digge (7. Juli 2017)

Steuersatz ist wohl immer noch Acros, also an der Stelle alles beim alten. Meiner bekommt ab und an ne frische Fettpackung, damit läuft der auch ok und ist leise. Würde eh empfehlen in Ruhe einmal alles zu checken, wenn alles penibel montiert und eingestellt ist läuft das Teil ziemlich gut, frisch aus dem Karton halt nicht.


----------



## Ironwood89 (7. Juli 2017)

Danke für euere Antworten.
Was muss ich alles nachkontrollieren wenn es aus den Karton kommt?
Danke 
Grüße Uwe


----------



## der Digge (7. Juli 2017)

Am besten alles, die Jungs machen ja nicht absichtlich Scheiß! Aber hier und da passiert halt auch mal nen grober Schnitzer wenn du zig Räder hinternander Vormontierst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (8. Juli 2017)

Meins wurde im Store montiert und es wurde so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann.
Was eklatant war, auf der Check Karte war alles auf ok angekreuzt.

Hab's damals komplett zerlegt und neu aufgebaut. Die defekten Teile wurden alle sofort vom BD ersetzt. Ohne Diskussion und sofort.
Top Service.
Hab selber lange in Shops geschraubt und weiß das man mal nen schlechten Tag haben kann.


----------



## Jonas1183 (13. Juli 2017)

Mal ne kleine Frage:
Ich hatte noch nie eine Stahlfedergabel, (immer Luft, Marzocchi oder Fox)
und meine Luftgabeln sind super leise (gelegentliches schmatzen, ist aber halt so, Setup sache).
Aber die Fox 40 Performance-Elite die im Swoop 9.0 2016 drinne ist, soll die beim ausfedern so nen lauten Klong von sich geben?
also ich meine beim ausfedern ohne Last (z.B. nach dem Absprung)? Hört sich immer an wie durchschlagen, nur halt beim ausfedern.
Ich finde das Geräusch so verdammt nervig -.-. Bekommt man das irgendwie weg? Und vorallem, was ist das? Und wieso ist das so?
Btw danke für die Tipps von euch hier ( hab gleich nen 2.5mm Spacer mehr drunter gemacht und nochmal alles auseinander genommen und gefettet.....es hat alles gestimmt was hier stand).
Zu ner info wegen der Gabel wäre ich echt dankbar


----------



## Ironwood89 (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
hab jetzt mein Swoop 200 10.0 bekommen.
Jetzt meine Frage der APS Adyuster an der Kurbel, um das Spiel einzustellen muss ich diesen Aps komplett rausdrehen es reich gerade um das Spiel wegzubekommen ist aber sehr grenzwertig distanzscheiben nimmt man ja nicht dafür oder?
Danke


----------



## DH1 (2. August 2017)

Hallo,
ersteinmal möchte ich sagen das ich mit meinem swoop 200 Team aus 2016 super zufrieden bin!
Doch leider sind die Löcher für die Dämpferaufnahme in den Wippen ausgeschlagen, so das ich ein sehr starkes spiel im Rahmen habe. ist das jetzt ein garantiefall und kriege ich den Rahmen ersetzt?
(Lager, Buchsen etc. sind es nicht habe ich alles kontrolliert  )

LG


----------



## dek (2. August 2017)

Am besten direkt die Rekla Abteilung kontaktieren und hoffen...


----------



## Edd1977 (5. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen ich hoffe das ist der richtige Chat um eine Frage beziehungsweise Kaufempfehlung für das Radon wob 200 zu erhalten .
 Seit letztes Jahr fahre ich sehr gerne mit meinem Cube 140 in diversen Bikeparks und Naturtrails wie Chilitrail oder Sunn Benny .
 Ihr könnt euch vorstellen dass ich hier mit dem Federweg an die Grenzen stoße.
 Nun lese ich seit einem knappen halben Jahr vom Rad und  nun möchte mich nun zu einem zwei Hundertermodell entscheiden.
 Da ich mein anderes Bike behalten möchte suche ich somit ein reines Bike welches ich in Leogang Saalbach Hinterglemm und so weiter auf den down Hill Strecken nutzen kann.
 Bin 40 Jahre alt und auch sehr risikoscheu werde somit keine 8 m springe oder drops mit 2 m nehmen .
 Habe allerdings die Hoffnung das ich den Sag so einstellen kann dass ich mich im Bereich von 30 % bewege und trotzdem noch reserven für den einen oder anderen Sprung habe dies ist bei meinem aktuellen Bike leider nicht möglich da sonst sofort ein Durchschlag droht . 
 Wenn ich die Dämpferkomponenten allerdings zu stark auf Pumpe bekomme ich einen niedrigeren sag habe dann aber natürlich auch selbst bei kleinsten Unebenheiten deutlich weniger Komfort und mein Körper bekommt jede Bodenwelle ab.
 Nun ist meine Frage ob ich mit 186 cm und 95 kg (sportlich)  bei der Größe L richtig liege.
 Wenn ihr mir nur noch sagen könnte dass das Bike auch mal die ein oder andere Passage ordentlich getreten werden kann dann denke ich dass ich auf alle Fälle richtig liege.
 ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Tipps und Empfehlungen vielen Dank


----------



## der Digge (8. August 2017)

Also bei 30 % SAG noch Reserven für das was du vor hast triffst auf so ziemlich jedes Rad der Ferderwegsklasse zu. Größe ist ja beim Swoop 200 nur die Länge, ne Frage von Oberkörper und Vorliebe. Ob das ordentlich getreten werden kann ist die Frage wie hoch da die Erwartungen sind, Vortriebswunder kannste bei 200mm nicht erwarten.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. August 2017)

Falls du mit "richtig Treten" nen kleinen Zwischensprint meinst, geht das defintiv klar. Wenn du aber vorhast damit irgendwo aus eigener Kraft hochzukurbeln kannst du es schlicht vergessen. Nicht nur dass das Fahrwerk einen Großteil der Energie wegschluckt, es ist vielmehr die komplette Geometrie, die da den Vortrieb hemmt...
Ich muss z.B. bei kleinen Anstiegen sofort aus dem Sattel gehen, im Sitzen ist da kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.
Falls du da was suchst, wäre es eventuell sinnvoll, auf die "kleineren" Swoops zu schauen.


----------



## MuniPunk (16. August 2017)

@Bodo 
Bin seit 2014 glücklicher Besitzer eines swoop 210 mit null Problemen ( 26 rules  ) Mein Sohn fährt seit ca. 1,5 Jahren das Nachfolgemodell swoop 200 in der Team Ausstattung und ist mit dem Rad auch sehr zufrieden. Jetzt ist allerdings ein Problem aufgetreten, wo ich Dich als Konstrukteur des Rades mal dirfekt ansprechen wollte, um zu fragen, wie eine Lösung aussehen kann. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass mein Sohn regelmäßig im German Downhillcup und teils auch im European Downhillcup Rennnen mitfaehrt, das Rad also seiner Bestimmung entsprechend genutzt wird. Jetzt ist meinem Sohn schon zum 3. mal trotz korreketer Dämpfereinstellungen ( also richtige Federrate in Relation zum Gewicht und angemessener Luftdruck im Ausgleichsbehälter des Fox Dämpfers) die Schraube in der oberen Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen und das in normalen Renn -  Situationen, wo das Rad halt auch beansprucht wird. Leider sind dabei auch die Löcher für die Dämpferschraube  in der Wippe ausgeschlagen, sodass der Dämpfer spiel hat. Nun hab ich in diesem Zusammenhang 2 Fragen. Ist der notwendige Austausch der Wippe im Rahmen der Kulanz abzuwickeln ? Wie kann mein Sohn in Zukunft verhindern, dass der Dämpfer trotz korrekter Einstellungen in recht normalen Rennsituationen durchschlägt. Für eine Antwort wär ich dir überaus dankbar, da für meinen Sohn in 2 Wochen das nächste Rennen ansteht.

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## Ironwood89 (29. August 2017)

Bin 1,81 und fahre Größe M ich bin auf einen L Rad gessesen und das war mir viel zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. August 2017)

MuniPunk schrieb:


> @Bodo
> Bin seit 2014 glücklicher Besitzer eines swoop 210 mit null Problemen ( 26 rules  ) Mein Sohn fährt seit ca. 1,5 Jahren das Nachfolgemodell swoop 200 in der Team Ausstattung und ist mit dem Rad auch sehr zufrieden. Jetzt ist allerdings ein Problem aufgetreten, wo ich Dich als Konstrukteur des Rades mal dirfekt ansprechen wollte, um zu fragen, wie eine Lösung aussehen kann. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass mein Sohn regelmäßig im German Downhillcup und teils auch im European Downhillcup Rennnen mitfaehrt, das Rad also seiner Bestimmung entsprechend genutzt wird. Jetzt ist meinem Sohn schon zum 3. mal trotz korreketer Dämpfereinstellungen ( also richtige Federrate in Relation zum Gewicht und angemessener Luftdruck im Ausgleichsbehälter des Fox Dämpfers) die Schraube in der oberen Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen und das in normalen Renn -  Situationen, wo das Rad halt auch beansprucht wird. Leider sind dabei auch die Löcher für die Dämpferschraube  in der Wippe ausgeschlagen, sodass der Dämpfer spiel hat. Nun hab ich in diesem Zusammenhang 2 Fragen. Ist der notwendige Austausch der Wippe im Rahmen der Kulanz abzuwickeln ? Wie kann mein Sohn in Zukunft verhindern, dass der Dämpfer trotz korrekter Einstellungen in recht normalen Rennsituationen durchschlägt. Für eine Antwort wär ich dir überaus dankbar, da für meinen Sohn in 2 Wochen das nächste Rennen ansteht.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße



Hi,

hast Du bereits die Kollegen vom technischen Support kontaktiert? Kannst mir gerne eine PN zwecks Kontaktdaten zusenden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## laimer83 (2. September 2017)

Servus,

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, warum der Dämpfer auf beiden Seiten ordentlich Schleifspuren aufweist? Die Feder saß eigentlich sauber in den Tellern.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## dek (2. September 2017)

Sind die Dämpfer Lager gängig? Bei mir war im oberen soviel Locktide das es blockiert war u d der Dämpfer sich immer leicht in der Dichtung verbogen hat.


----------



## laimer83 (5. September 2017)

Die Standarteile von RS gingen sau schwer aus den Gleitbuchsen. Hab jetzt welche von Huber bestellt in der Hoffnung, dass die Auflagefläche zu den Wippen/Rahmen größer wird und natürlich die Buchsen geschmeidiger arbeiten.

Bgzl. Steuersatz:
Gibt es hier Umbauten wenn ja zu welchen Steuersätzen? 

Hintergrund: 
Der Acros läuft relativ rau. Hatte die Gabel am WE ausgebaut, bin mir jetzt aber nicth mehr sicher, ob es ein durchgängiger 1 1/8 Schaft war. Nachdem aber ein Reduzierkonus verwendet wird gehe ich fast davon aus 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Ottmar0815 (24. Oktober 2017)

Moin liebes Radon Team,

4 Jahre ist es nun her, dass ich voller Stolz mein neu erworbenes Swoop 190 in Empfang nehmen durfte - und 4 Jahre hat das gute Stück alles, aber wirklich alles an möglichen Belastungs- und Überlastungs-Szenarien mitmachen müssen. Und das ohne jedwede Beanstandung. Selbst die Lager mussten nicht 1 Mal getauscht werden. (Bis auf den Steuersatz....) Es war ein hervorragendes Rad - out of the Box ein wirklicher Preis Leistungskracher.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger und liebäugel damit, mir ein gebrauchtes Swoop 200 Team zuzulegen.
Nachdem die Zahl der Reklamationen scheinbar gegenüber dem Swoop 190 jedoch nicht unerheblich gestiegen ist, und und im Verlauf dieser Diskussion Dinge wie ausgeschlagene Dämpferaufnahmen, falsche ketten etc. genannt wurden, komme ich zu meiner zentralen Frage:

Ist die Garantie für den Rahmen vom Erstkäufer auf den neuen Besitzer übertragbar?

Beste Grüße

Ottmar


----------



## dek (21. November 2017)

Bzgl des Steuersatzes. Ich hatte mit dem Acros auch so meine Probleme. Nach dem ich nun einen anderen Rahmen mit einem anderen Steuersatz habe aber einige Teile vom Swoop übernommen habe (zb die Vorbau Spacer) hatte ich zu Anfang auch immer Probleme mit einem schwergängigen und knackenden Steuersatz gehabt. Bei mir waren es die eben erwähnten Spacer von Radon. Diese weisen einen größeren Innendurchmesser auf als normalerweise. Dieser wird mit kleinen Ausbuchtungen innen kompensiert. Das führt dazu das der Spacer nicht plan aufliegt und sich sogar leicht verzieht da dieser sehr dünn wandig ist. Nachdem ich die Spacer ausgetauscht habe ist Ruhe. Solltet ihr auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.


----------



## der Digge (2. Dezember 2017)

Kurze Frage, haben die kleinen (doppel) Lager im Hinterbau dazwischen noch nen Anschlag oder kann man beide zusammen zu einer Seite rausdrücken?


----------



## dek (2. Dezember 2017)

Wie willst du sie sonst  raus bekommen?


----------



## der Digge (3. Dezember 2017)

Wäre wohl schwierig, aber besser blöd gefragt als irgendwas übersehen und kaputt gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (3. Dezember 2017)

Alles gut


----------



## KurvenCruiser (7. Januar 2018)

Moin,

Ich bin so langsam am überlegen mein Swoop 190 nicht mal auszutauschen, da es mir in 18“ etwas klein geworden ist, ein Jeffsy dazugekommen ist, somit benötige ich keine uphill performance mehr und im Park ist es doch so manchmal an seine Grenzen gekommen. Da müsste man dann doch etwas sauberer fahren  ein paar GDCs habe ich auch mitgenommen, bin aber hauptsächlich im Park unterwegs. Vorzugsweise in der Luft, aber auch gerne und häufig richtig Downhill geballer. Ich bin knapp 183cm groß mit 86cm Schrittlänge. Damit komme ich auf 19“ laut Radon. Da ich einige Tests gelesen habe, in denen es heißt, dass das Swoop 200 nicht verspielt ist und absolut nur für Race gedacht ist, komme ich doch ins zweifeln, ob es das richtige Bike für mich ist. Ich würde eh nur das 18“ haben wollen, da die Geodaten deutlich vergleichbarer mit einem Tues in L sind. Dies konnte ich schon testen und war sehr zufrieden in Größe etc. Kann mir irgendwer berichten, wie verspielt das Radon denn nun ist? Geht es auch noch gut quer in der Luft? Enge kurven?

Meine Bike der Wahl wäre das 200 9.0 2017

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. Januar 2018)

@KurvenCruiser 
Das Swoop 200 in 18'' geht zumindest unter meinem Hintern defintiv verspielt. Fliegste quer, siehste mehr...gar kein Problem.
Enge Kurven laufen auch problemlos, wenn man das Rad aktiv steuert.
Habe mich mit 1,82 und 84er SL auch für 18'' entschieden, da das 20'' schon echt riesig war...
Bin sehr zufrieden.

Leider hatte ich mit den Anbauteilen diverse Probleme (knackender Steuersatz, defekte Kurbel etc), diese haben aber ja mit deiner Fragestellung nichts zu tun


----------



## KurvenCruiser (9. Januar 2018)

@Braaaap 
Hört sich doch gut an, vielen Dank. Probleme mit Anbauteilen hatte ich zu hauf am 190 und am Jeffsy nach nicht einmal zwei Monaten auch. Damit habe ich mich mittlerweile abgefunden bei Versenderbikes.


----------



## Ironwood89 (8. April 2018)

Hallo,
habe jetzt in meinen swoop 200 den DHX2 Dämpfer verbaut.
Was fahrt ihr so für Federhärten?
Wiege fahrfärtig so 90 kg


----------



## der Digge (9. April 2018)

Thema gab es schon paar Seiten zurück ; ) Ich fahre bei "nicht fahrfertig" um 90kg ne 525er SLS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris73 (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr für ein Swoop 200 empfehlen (16 oder 18 Zoll) bei einer Körpergröße von 1,72m?
Grüße
Boris


----------



## monstakeule (15. Mai 2018)

16 Zoll . Bin 1.80 und habe 18 Zoll und ist schon gut lang.. Aber ist nur mein persönliches empfinden.


----------



## Boris73 (15. Mai 2018)

ok, danke für deine Einschätzung


----------



## bosc28 (15. Mai 2018)

Ich habe bei 1,75m auch 16Zoll.
Komme damit gut klar.


----------



## der Digge (24. Juni 2018)

Mal zum Thema Schrauben, @BODOPROBST hatte mal was von stabileren Schrauben für den Dämpfer geschrieben, die halten zwar bei mir bis jetzt, aber der Kopf (3mm) einer Schraube vom Horst-Link ist hin. Daher stellt sich mir grad die Frage ob Support anschreiben wegen original Teil oder ob es da auch ne Alternative gibt.


----------



## marcel171282 (13. Juli 2018)

Bin 1.93m und fahre 20" Rahmen. 
Da der Steuersatz komplett trocken verpresst wurde knackte er fröhlich vorsich hin. Nach auspressen und mit viel Fett wieder einpressen ist er nun still. 
Da mir das Swoop 200 aber trotzdem etwas zu kurz ist Bau ich nun nen Reach Steuersatz ein. 
War sogar bezahlbar mit 60€. Kommt heute und wird dann eingebaut.


----------



## marcel171282 (13. Juli 2018)

So Steuersatz ist gekommen und verbaut. 

Krass, was für ne Tolle Verarbeitungsqualität für knapp 60€.

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/stretchset-reach-adjust-headset.htm

Ist dieser. 5mm mehr Reach.


----------



## Pecoloco (26. Juli 2018)

Moin,

ich hätte mal 1-2 Fragen zu dem Bike, da der Preis für das 9.0er ja aktuell echt gut ist.

1. Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass die Dämpferbolzen brechen. Das war allerdings glaube ich das 16er Modell. Hat sich da Hardwreseitig was getan? Wenn nein - Weiß jemand welche Schrauben man sich da mal auf Halde legen könnte?

2. Halten diese Gummi-Logos als Gabelanschlag? Gibt´s da ne alternative Lösung? Find das irgendwie ein komisches Detail.

3. Steuersatz ist immernoch der gleiche?

4. Gilt es sonst was zu beachten?

Ich fahr aktuell auch das swoop 170 9.0 und bin sehr zufrieden. Rahmengröße da ist 18, Würde ich dann beim 200er auch so machen.

Danke!

Peco


----------



## der Digge (26. Juli 2018)

Die Gummi-Logos sind Zuführungen, als Anschlag funktionieren die garnicht, weil genau da wo die Gabel anschlagen würde die Schraube sitzt.


----------



## Pecoloco (27. Juli 2018)

Umso schlimmer  

Kennt jemand ne Alternative ausser dem Canyon Teil von Seite 1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (27. Juli 2018)

Führung ab, Schraube raus und Reverse Fork Bumper drüber kleben, sieht gut aus und funktioniert  macht allerdings Sinn das Gewinde drunter vorher mit irgendwas zu schliessen, damit von innen keine Feuchtigkeit dran kommt die den Kleber löst, das Problem hatte ich mangels Dichtung mit dem Acros Steuersatz.


----------



## Christ98 (3. August 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe bei meinem Radon Swoop 200(Modell 2016) das Problem, dass mir die obere Dämferschraube öfters bricht. Insgesamt ist er sicher schon 4 mal gebrochen. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem und womöglich sogar schon eine Lösung dafür gefunden?
MfG
Jan


----------



## Pecoloco (6. August 2018)

Ich wollte welche auf Reserve bestellen, aber radon hat wohl selbst keine. Ich hoffe es hält dann im Urlaub 

Edit: Ich würde mir eigentlich wirklich gerne was auf Lager legen, da ich keine Lust habe in Frankreich im Wald zu stehen und dann zu versuchen die Dinger da zu bekommen... Die Bolzen müsste es doch eigentlich auch woanders geben? Was mich wundert sind die "krummen" Zahlen in der Länge 28mm und 39mm. 30er und 40er würde man wahrscheinlich eher finden. Hat denn jemand hier schon Schrauben vom Fremdanbieter verbaut? Wenn ja, welche? 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschrauben-set-swoop-200-10370-630645

Radon konnte mir leider nur sagen: "Haben wir nicht. Arbeiten dran. Musst warten".


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (7. August 2018)

Kann man nicht auch dieses Set verwenden? 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschrauben-set-swoop-170-10371-630643

Der 28er Bolzen sollte der Selbe sein und den Anderen kann man kürzen und ggf. das Gewinde nachschneiden.


----------



## Pecoloco (7. August 2018)

Christ98 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe bei meinem Radon Swoop 200(Modell 2016) das Problem, dass mir die obere Dämferschraube öfters bricht. Insgesamt ist er sicher schon 4 mal gebrochen. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem und womöglich sogar schon eine Lösung dafür gefunden?
> MfG
> Jan



Was ist denn bei Dir gebrochen? Wahrscheinlich der Schraubenkopf, oder? Hast Du bei der Montage das Drehmoment eingehalten? 

Das mit dem 170er Satz könnte man sich überlegen. Ist halt schon Gefummel mit dem kürzen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. August 2018)

MTB_Pathfinder schrieb:


> Kann man nicht auch dieses Set verwenden?
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschrauben-set-swoop-170-10371-630643
> 
> Der 28er Bolzen sollte der Selbe sein und den Anderen kann man kürzen und ggf. das Gewinde nachschneiden.



Hi,

der obere Bolzen ist vom SWOOP 170 zum SWOOP 200 gleich lang, kann daher aus diesem Set genutzt werden: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschrauben-set-swoop-170-10371-630643

Der untere Bolzen hat eine abweichende Länge und ist somit nicht kompatibel.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Pecoloco (7. August 2018)

Das heißt der obere bolzen ist der 28er und auch gleichzeitig der, der gerüchtehalber "immer bricht". Wenn man also dieses Set nimmt:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschrauben-set-slide-10368-630651

hat man direkt 2 von den 28ern und erstmal Ruhe. Right?


----------



## J-F-E (12. September 2018)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Das heißt der obere bolzen ist der 28er und auch gleichzeitig der, der gerüchtehalber "immer bricht". Wenn man also dieses Set nimmt:
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-daempferschrauben-set-slide-10368-630651
> 
> hat man direkt 2 von den 28ern und erstmal Ruhe. Right?


Es ist ja schön, dass man die Ersatzteile so gut bekommt. Aber wie kann es denn sein, dass ständig der Bolzen bricht???


----------



## dek (12. September 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön, dass man die Ersatzteile so gut bekommt. Aber wie kann es denn sein, dass ständig der Bolzen bricht???




Verarbeitung, Montage und vor allem Ausrichtung des Rahmens...

Du glaubst nicht was ich mit dem Rahmen alles erlebt habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-F-E (13. September 2018)

DEK schrieb:


> Verarbeitung, Montage und vor allem Ausrichtung des Rahmens...
> 
> Du glaubst nicht was ich mit dem Rahmen alles erlebt habe...


Das klingt ja nicht gerade ermutigend. Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ein Swoop 200 zuzulegen.


----------



## dek (13. September 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nicht gerade ermutigend. Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ein Swoop 200 zuzulegen.



Geo und Hinterbaufunktion sind recht gut. Gibt aber hohe Fertigungstoleranzen und daher schonmal den einen oder anderen schiefen Hinterbau und damit defekte Lager und deren Folgen...


----------



## J-F-E (13. September 2018)

DEK schrieb:


> Geo und Hinterbaufunktion sind recht gut. Gibt aber hohe Fertigungstoleranzen und daher schonmal den einen oder anderen schiefen Hinterbau und damit defekte Lager und deren Folgen...


Sind die Abweichungen denn so groß, dass man sie mit üblichen Mitteln (Messschieber,...) feststellen kann oder sieht man das erst, wenn es zu spät ist? Da es das Swoop ja nur noch gebraucht gibt, würde ich das beim Kauf gerne vorher prüfen.


----------



## dek (13. September 2018)

J-F-E schrieb:


> Sind die Abweichungen denn so groß, dass man sie mit üblichen Mitteln (Messschieber,...) feststellen kann oder sieht man das erst, wenn es zu spät ist? Da es das Swoop ja nur noch gebraucht gibt, würde ich das beim Kauf gerne vorher prüfen.



Im zusammen gebauten Zustand siehst Du nichts. Wenn man zb die Kettenstreben vom Umlenkhebel ab schraubt ist der Hinterbau bei mir ca 4mm auf die nicht Antriebsseite gesprungen und ließ sich nur mit Kraftaufwand wieder zurück drücken. Dadurch sind die Lager im Hebel natürlich direkt auf Druck belastet und halten nicht lange.

Ersatz gab es nicht. Ist so... laut Radon...

Bilder gerne per PM wenn Du möchtest.


----------



## Pecoloco (13. September 2018)

Moin, 

also meins hat jetzt kürzlich ne Woche PDS sehr gut vertragen. Keinerlei Probleme. Auch kein Bolzen gebrochen (Hatte ja extra Ersatz mitgenommen). Lediglich die Kurbel war kacke montiert (Hat sich gelockert), aber das hab ich dann halt selbt gemacht. Das Rad wurde jetzt nicht gerade geschont (Schwarze in Chatel inkl. der Gaps, Mont Chery, Pleney und vorallem Super Morzine ebenfalls). Klar - das kann man eigentlich auch erwarten, aber ich wollte mal mitteilen, dass eben jene Erwartungen auch erfüllt wurden. Korrekte Ballermaschine zum (beim Sale vorallem) fairen Preis. Ist wie das 170er in groß. Und das genau wollte ich haben. Natürlich gibt es immer solche und solche Erfahrungen, aber meine sind mit beiden Bikes sehr gut. 

Cheers!

P.S.: Post enthält keine bezahlte Promotion. Würd ich aber machen


----------



## dek (13. September 2018)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also meins hat jetzt kürzlich ne Woche PDS sehr gut vertragen. Keinerlei Probleme. Auch kein Bolzen gebrochen (Hatte ja extra Ersatz mitgenommen). Lediglich die Kurbel war kacke montiert (Hat sich gelockert), aber das hab ich dann halt selbt gemacht. Das Rad wurde jetzt nicht gerade geschont (Schwarze in Chatel inkl. der Gaps, Mont Chery, Pleney und vorallem Super Morzine ebenfalls). Klar - das kann man eigentlich auch erwarten, aber ich wollte mal mitteilen, dass eben jene Erwartungen auch erfüllt wurden. Korrekte Ballermaschine zum (beim Sale vorallem) fairen Preis. Ist wie das 170er in groß. Und das genau wollte ich haben. Natürlich gibt es immer solche und solche Erfahrungen, aber meine sind mit beiden Bikes sehr gut.
> 
> ...




Jaja... warte mal bis der Hinterbau knarzt,  du die Lager checken willst... und du siehst wie krum die Kiste wirklich ist...

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecoloco (13. September 2018)

Yo - wird sich dann zeigen.


----------



## J-F-E (13. September 2018)

We


Pecoloco schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also meins hat jetzt kürzlich ne Woche PDS sehr gut vertragen. Keinerlei Probleme. Auch kein Bolzen gebrochen (Hatte ja extra Ersatz mitgenommen). Lediglich die Kurbel war kacke montiert (Hat sich gelockert), aber das hab ich dann halt selbt gemacht. Das Rad wurde jetzt nicht gerade geschont (Schwarze in Chatel inkl. der Gaps, Mont Chery, Pleney und vorallem Super Morzine ebenfalls). Klar - das kann man eigentlich auch erwarten, aber ich wollte mal mitteilen, dass eben jene Erwartungen auch erfüllt wurden. Korrekte Ballermaschine zum (beim Sale vorallem) fairen Preis. Ist wie das 170er in groß. Und das genau wollte ich haben. Natürlich gibt es immer solche und solche Erfahrungen, aber meine sind mit beiden Bikes sehr gut.
> 
> ...


Welches Swoop 200 fährst du denn? Also Modell und Baujahr.


----------



## Pecoloco (13. September 2018)

Das aktuelle 9.0er. Also das rote was gerade im sale ist.


----------



## J-F-E (14. September 2018)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Das aktuelle 9.0er. Also das rote was gerade im sale ist.


Das ist schon sehr schick. Bist du mit dem Luftdämpfer hinten zufrieden oder ist ein Wechsel auf Stahlfeder geplant?


----------



## Pecoloco (14. September 2018)

Moin,

besonders schick finde ich es tatsächlich nicht  Da war wirklich der Preis entscheidend und die Aussattung ist super. 

Aktuell will ich den Dämpfer nicht wechseln, da mich das Gewicht echt enorm geflasht hat. Vorher musste ich doch etwas mehr bewegen (siehe Bikemarkt). Ich finde eigentlich die Kombination von dem langen Rahmen mit der "Nervosität" der Luftdämpfers gerade gut. So fühlt sich das Bike agil an obwohl es eine Bügelgeo hat. Und das geringe Gewicht hilft in der Luft. Fahre aber auch ein recht straffes Setup. Sahniger wirds wahrscheinlich mit ner Feder.


----------



## J-F-E (19. September 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt doch einen Swoop 200 Rahmen zugelegt (zweite Hand, aber ungefahren), da es das Swoop 200 nicht mehr in 18" neu zu kaufen gibt :/ Er hat die 2016-er Team Lackierung. Was mich sehr stutzig macht, ist die Wippe. Sie ist mattschwarz und auch von der Konstruktion auf der Rückseite etwas anders, als ich es kenne.
Weiß jemand, woher sie stammen könnte?
Ich habe mal ein Bild der üblichen Wippe und eins von meinem Rahmen angefügt.


----------



## Rockymoutain5 (19. September 2018)

Ich hab mir auch das Swoop 200 9.0 aus dem Sale geholt.  Das Preis Leistung Verhältnis hat mich hier gelockt. Nach 6 Wochen ist jetzt leider der Spass erstmal vorbei.Dämpfer defekt. Habe ihn auch gleich zu Radon gesendet. Meine Überlegung ist ob ich nicht gleich auf einen Stahlfederdämpfer umsteige. Ich würde mir den RockShox Vivid montieren. Doch welcher ist hier der richtige. Tune mid oder Tune low und was ist genau der Unterschied?
Das die Dämpferschrauben nicht mehr lieferbar sein sollen hat mich ein wenig geschockt. Da kommt ja kein vertrauen in die Marke Radon auf.


----------



## Pecoloco (20. September 2018)

Welche Tune hat denn der Vivid Air? Daran kannst Du Dich doch orientieren. Was ist kaputt am Dämpfer?


----------



## Rockymoutain5 (20. September 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis. Jetzt hab ichs auch gefunden. 

Ich denke die Dämpfung ist kaputt. Der Dämpfer federt nicht mehr aus. Luft hat er noch. Ich habe ein mechanisches klacken gehört und dann federte er nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Pecoloco (21. September 2018)

Immer kacke sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (21. September 2018)

Hallo Leute,

hab mir auch das Swoop 9.0 in 18" geholt. War im Juni ja kurzzeitig nochmals 100,-€ günstiger.
Bei der Ausstattung konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen.

Da ich auch nicht so ein "rot" Fan bin habe ich das Teil erstmal mit Spühfolie farblich gepimpt.
Des Weiteren:
- Umbau auf Tubeless ( Ventile waren dabei, Felgenband schon drauf )
- Andere Reifen
- Umbau auf "Boxxer WC" ( Solo Air )
- 30er Vorbau um den Reach etwas zu verkürzen. ( in bin 176 ) Da es die kurzen Vorbauten
(noch) nicht mit 35er Klemmung gibt musste es auch ein anderer Lenker mit 31,6 Klemmung sein. 
( folgende Fotos noch ohne diesen Umbau )
Durch diese Maßnahme bin ich mit der Geo super zufrieden. 
- alle  Punkte geprüft, die hier im Forum negativ erwähnt wurden. ( Steuerlager, Anschlaggummis, Rahmen, Schaltwerk usw. )

Hier mal die Evolutionsschritte im Zeitraffer. ( bitte kein Kommentare zur Ordnung in meiner Werkstatt )








 

 


Bezüglich des "krummen" Hinterbaus kann ich sagen, dass bei mir auch ein leichter Versatz zu sehen ist.
Montieren ließ es sich trotzdem relativ leicht. Besonders, wenn mann die Schrauben der Umlenkwippen und den Dämpferbolzen noch nicht voll angezogen hat. Ich kann die Einschätzungen weiter oben im Thread also nicht in der extremen Form teilen. 

Schraube vom Dämpferbolzen ist bei mir auch noch i.O.  Normalerweise darf die Schraube ja auch nicht brechen, da die Kräfte auf den Bolzen wirken . ( soviel zu Theorie )

Negative Erfahrungen soweit:
Die Führung der hinteren Bremsleitung ist etwas unglücklich. Die führt sehr nah an der Bremsscheibe vorbei und das hat bei mir schon zu Schleifspuren an der Leitung geführt. 
Ihr solltet unbedingt darauf achten, dass die Befestigung ( Kabelbinder ) der Leitung OK ist, damit die Leitung nicht nach hinten rutschen kann.

Fahreigenschaften :
LÄUFT !

Bisher kein knarzen oder sonstwas. Habe alles ordentlich gefettet und abgeklebt...

Vielleicht werde ich noch auf Vivid Coil umrüsten. Aber mal sehen . Ansonsten voll zufrieden.

Also Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Pecoloco (21. September 2018)

Sieht cool aus mit der Sprühfolie! Du meinst das hält dauerhaft? Kannst Du mal mehr dazu sagen wie Du das gemacht hast? Welches Produkt, wie viele Schichten, Vorabeite etc.? 

Komischerweise (und glücklicherweise) war der Rock Razor bei mir garnicht montiert. Ich hatte zwei mal MM. Find den Reifen auch echt geil. Hab ich mir vorne jetzt auch auf´s Enduro geschmissen. War eigentlich immer Highroller II Fan, aber den find ich noch besser. Auch in Bezug auf Preis Leistung.


----------



## MTB_Pathfinder (21. September 2018)

Sprühfolie ist von Folidip.

Vorarbeit beschränkt sich auf gründlich reinigen . Kein anschleifen oder ähnliches.
Der Vorteil ist, dass mann die Folie jederzeit wieder abziehen kann un der Originallack unversehrt bleibt.
Beim eine schweren Sturz schütz das natürlich auch nicht.

Ich habe drei Dosen verwendet und so viele Schichten wie gingen aufgetragen. Ca. 6 in Summe.

An einigen scharfen Kanten löst es sich schon leicht. Kann aber jederzeit wieder übergesprüht werden.


----------



## J-F-E (22. September 2018)

MTB_Pathfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab mir auch das Swoop 9.0 in 18" geholt. War im Juni ja kurzzeitig nochmals 100,-€ günstiger.
> Bei der Ausstattung konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen.
> ...


Sieht wirklich super aus mit der Folie! Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das auf Dauer bewährt.
Den leichten Verzug (ca. 3 mm) im Hinterbau habe ich auch, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass diese geringe Axialkraft schon ein Problem für die Lager darstellt.


----------

